# [Sponsored] Logitech G502 Proteus Core Gaming Mouse review - by Ino



## end0rphine

Can you comment about the weight and snagging issues with the weight lid removed?

Also any close up pic of the sensor?

Nice review though


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Can you comment about the weight and snagging issues with the weight lid removed?
> 
> Also any close up pic of the sensor?
> 
> Nice review though


With the weight lid removed you lack the left side mouse skate, so it is easy to accidentaly tilt the mouse to the left. Would not recommend, because the benefit of 7 g less is not worth the instability. Pic of sensor:



http://imgur.com/uv5gP6u

 (also by blackmesatech, I didn't open mine)


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> With the weight lid removed you lack the left side mouse skate, so it is easy to accidentaly tilt the mouse to the left. Would not recommend, because the benefit of 7 g less is not worth the instability. Pic of sensor:


Interesting, thanks


----------



## the1onewolf

Great review.
Subscribed.


----------



## xmr1

Nice review. Doesn't look as big as I thought it would be next to other mice.

I wonder is the sensor so good that you'll be using the G502 going forward, or will you go back to something smaller and lighter?


----------



## Deku

nice review, PMW33660M sounds interesting.
One question tho, is it optical or laser?


----------



## Nivity

I can just hope logitech introduce the sensor in a smaller mice.

Mice like G400 is already way to big and on the heavy side with 20grams less then G502.
So there is no way I would be able to use that heavy mouse.

Also to long for me.

The rival was 100% unusable due to weight and the length of the mouse (I had to click like 5cm behind the front of the mouse)


----------



## takasta

Nice review Ino!

Will hopefully be picking one up myself to test and play around with.

Although I'm not too fond of the shape, the sensor does seem quite promising from what I've been reading, hope that they introduce more mice with it, or perhaps other companies jump on the similar sensor implementations as well.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Nice review. Doesn't look as big as I thought it would be next to other mice.
> 
> I wonder is the sensor so good that you'll be using the G502 going forward, or will you go back to something smaller and lighter?


I will stick to the G502 for a while to see how well I'm able to handle the shape/weight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deku*
> 
> nice review, PMW33660M sounds interesting.
> One question tho, is it optical or laser?


It's an optical, using a IR-LED.


----------



## mtcn77

The pictures are doing an excellent storytelling for a mouse that is... um, a bit on the ugly side. I'm left with desire.
May I ask, if anyone ever considered covering the skatez with pure teflon adhesive tape? Teflon is no more durable than other plastics like rubber, especially at its higher temperature states of 19-30-300 celcius, afaik. It might be a short while before the skatez run off.


----------



## benbenkr

Wow... it seems that for the firs time in a very long time, marketing hype, boast and talk isn't entirely bs anymore. The G502 is seriously an amazing mouse.


----------



## Thunderbringer

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Can you comment about the weight and snagging issues with the weight lid removed?
> 
> Also any close up pic of the sensor?
> 
> Nice review though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the weight lid removed you lack the left side mouse skate, so it is easy to accidentaly tilt the mouse to the left. Would not recommend, because the benefit of 7 g less is not worth the instability. Pic of sensor:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uv5gP6u
> 
> (also by blackmesatech, I didn't open mine)
Click to expand...





A dedicated sensor PCB! Thats new and very cool.














I wonder where the LED is?

Ps. Nice review, Ino!


----------



## Derp

I'm glad someone asked about that weight cover. I was thinking you could shave a good amount of weight from the mouse by removing it and the magnet. I didn't realize that a foot was involved.

Great review!

I'm sure another company will get their hands on this sensor or a variation of it and put it in a good shell. We just have to wait.


----------



## Oeshon

How is the shape of this mouse for a fingertip user? I'm using a Kana at the moment.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oeshon*
> 
> How is the shape of this mouse for a fingertip user? I'm using a Kana at the moment.


I don't use fingertip grip, so I'm unsure. Really, when it comes to shape you have to try for yourself. Even people with the same hand size as me have completely different needs in terms of shape.


----------



## ronal

I hope they put this sensor in the next G100s model if they ever decide to revamp it.


----------



## Atavax

i bet ino's arm got tired trying to swing that thing at max speed with all those settings...

one thing you didn't mention was the presence or absence of smoothing.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> i bet ino's arm got tired trying to swing that thing at max speed with all those settings...
> 
> one thing you didn't mention was the presence of absence of smoothing.


Well, let's just say it feels a lot different than my usual mice, the EC1 now feels like a feather compared to the G502.

I didn't say anything about smoothing because apparently I'm not sensitive to it. The Savu for example always felt great to me, according to r0ach it is impossible to use that mouse. Even the 450 dpi step on the Zowies was fine to me. I might do a side by side comparison to evaluate further.


----------



## Blutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Well, let's just say it feels a lot different than my usual mice, the EC1 now feels like a feather compared to the G502.
> 
> I didn't say anything about smoothing because apparently I'm not sensitive to it. The Savu for example always felt great to me, according to r0ach it is impossible to use that mouse. Even the 450 dpi step on the Zowies was fine to me. I might do a side by side comparison to evaluate further.


how is the weight compared to the sensei?


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blutch*
> 
> how is the weight compared to the sensei?


the sensei is 102 grams, the proteus is about 122 at its lightest, without any weights. so 20 grams heavier, or about 20% heavier.


----------



## Blutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> the sensei is 102 grams, the proteus is about 122 at its lightest, without any weights. so 20 grams heavier, or about 20% heavier.


whoa thats quite alot actually. O.O

and people actually add more weight to that.


----------



## CeeSA

Very nice review. _Rep+_ Although I can not interpret the mouse tester images....

Is the weight cover closing by magnet? Seing this silver round thing....
This should also weigh something.

Do you reach the end of MB 1+2?

Could you add a 100% horizontal pic camera at the same height with the mouse? That would be wonderful.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blutch*
> 
> whoa thats quite alot actually. O.O
> 
> and people actually add more weight to that.


Yeah, that's why I have a problem with mice that have weight systems when they're already heavy. If you added all of those weights included with the G502 into the G400/sensei/avior 7000 they would weigh around as much as the EMPTY G502.

I strongly believe the lightest possible mouse is always better but if a mouse has a weight system shouldn't it start out as a lighter mouse when it's empty? If this was 90-100g empty then those complaining about weight simply wouldn't use them instead of it being too heavy to begin with and you lose out on a sale all together.

Logitech could have used a traditional plastic with rubber scroll wheel and shaved many grams from the mouse. The free spinning feature would still work but to a lesser degree. It would still function enough to scroll pages quickly. Nobody needed the wheel to scroll for a minute straight. This is a very poor design choice.


----------



## Blutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Yeah, that's why I have a problem with mice that have weight systems when they're already heavy. If you added all of those weights included with the G502 into the G400/sensei/avior 7000 they would weigh around as much as the EMPTY G502.
> 
> I strongly believe the lightest possible mouse is always better but if a mouse has a weight system shouldn't it start out as a lighter mouse when it's empty? If this was 90-100g empty then those complaining about weight simply wouldn't use them instead of it being too heavy to begin with and you lose out on a sale all together.
> 
> Logitech could have used a traditional plastic with rubber scroll wheel and shaved many grams from the mouse. The free spinning feature would still work but to a lesser degree. It would still function enough to scroll pages quickly. Nobody needed the wheel to scroll for a minute straight. This is a very poor design choice.


freescroll is a useless gimmick anyways, my middle mouseclick does the same thing but better.

also can the metal scroll wheel taze you?


----------



## twerk

So, is this the best mouse currently in production (assuming it fits your hand)? I would definitely like to pick one up.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blutch*
> 
> freescroll is a useless gimmick anyways, my middle mouseclick does the same thing but better.


Oh I strongly agree with you but since it's clear Logitech is attempting the whole jack of all, master of none thing It would be a good idea to do it properly.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> So, is this the best mouse currently in production (assuming it fits your hand)? I would definitely like to pick one up.


probably. also assuming you don't mind the weight. Average weight for a mouse is probably 100-105 not including cable weight. This mouse is like 121-125 no including cable or the additional weights you can plug in. .


----------



## Blutch

i'm still going to buy this mouse though, the shape looks interesting coming from a sensei.

im just a bit worried that the cable would be too thick for my rantopad mouse bungee.


----------



## TriviumKM

"This sensor in a shell similar to the Sensei or the Zowie FK would be the best mouse I can imagine." - I concur.

Good review _+ Rep_


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> "This sensor in a shell similar to the Sensei or the Zowie FK would be the best mouse I can imagine." - I concur.
> 
> Good review _+ Rep_


Which is like always the case.
Either you got an outstanding shape but sensor fails or the Sensor is indeed awsome and the shape sucks.

After a mouse with a good shell & sensor gets released a better sensor appears and suddenly none cares about the other mice (just look at the 3090 mice).
While the one with the new sensor gets alot of hype.

I still think most companies still do not get the keypoints FPS gamers do want to see in their mice.


----------



## Falkentyne

Great mouse. Just got the last one this morning from best buy, right when it opened. They only had one left.
Liftoff is 1 CD on every surface.
And at first I was worried about possibly pressing the DPI change buttons on accident (even though it's not easy to do that anyway), then I found out you can also disable the DPI change buttons and the "sniper" button or have one of the three profiles with only one DPI step (which disables the dpi change), through the software, as well as changing the default polling rate of each profile, so you'll never worry about pressing anything accidentally.

And once your settings are done, you can move the mouse to another computer, without the software, and all the settings are onboard and apply from the profile switch.

This feels like the next true Deathadder 3G (flawless sensor) without the liftoff distance problems.


----------



## metal571

I can't wait to see the AVIOR 12000...lol


----------



## Puck

Thanks for the great review, it mirrors my sentiments exactly.

We have the same grip, did you have any issues hitting the DPI UP button while gaming? I did a couple times during my first session, but quickly got used to it.


----------



## BulletSponge

Thanks for taking the time to do a review. I've been itching to replace my G700, which is still working just fine, with a new mouse for some time. Looks like Logitech has once again managed to separate me from some of my hard earned cash.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> Thanks for the great review, it mirrors my sentiments exactly.
> 
> We have the same grip, did you have any issues hitting the DPI UP button while gaming? I did a couple times during my first session, but quickly got used to it.


if hitting the dpi buttons is ever a problem, just set the software to have one DPI step in one of the profiles, then use the G9 button to switch to that profile. Then you wont have to worry about ever pressing the sniper button or the dpi buttons, and its saved in onboard memory.


----------



## Blutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Which is like always the case.
> Either you got an outstanding shape but sensor fails or the Sensor is indeed awsome and the shape sucks.
> 
> After a mouse with a good shell & sensor gets released a better sensor appears and suddenly none cares about the other mice (just look at the 3090 mice).
> While the one with the new sensor gets alot of hype.
> 
> I still think most companies still do not get the keypoints FPS gamers do want to see in their mice.


i wouldnt personally call this shape ''bad'' per se


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blutch*
> 
> i wouldnt personally call this shape ''bad'' per se


Still room for improvements and alot of buttons / stuff like the wheel could get removed.
Atleast for me. Especially the buttons aren't even flat.

Thumb rest seems too small and the sniper button is in the way.
Left click has those annoying buttons next to it.
Pinky / ring finger rest too small at the front.

I don't see the point in having a heavier mouse just because of some fancy scroll wheel. Just put a simple one being lighter without that 24/7 spin.
..as mentioned you can also use the mouse3 button for scroll stuff.

Don't get me wrong.. features are nice but if they hinder or distract from actual gameplay that's a no go for me.
As a halfway decent FPS gamer you don't need all that fuzz. 2 side buttons & on the fly DPI switches at max.


----------



## Blutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Still room for improvements and alot of buttons / stuff like the wheel could get removed.
> Atleast for me. Especially the buttons aren't even flat.
> 
> Thumb rest seems too small and the sniper button is in the way.
> Left click has those annoying buttons next to it.
> Pinky / ring finger rest too small at the front.
> 
> I don't see the point in having a heavier mouse just because of some fancy scroll wheel. Just put a simple one being lighter without that 24/7 spin.
> ..as mentioned you can also use the mouse3 button for scroll stuff.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.. features are nice but if they hinder or distract from actual gameplay that's a no go for me.
> As a halfway decent FPS gamer you don't need all that fuzz. 2 side buttons & on the fly DPI switches at max.


i guess those things you mentioned someone else might like, guess its personal.
i do agree though.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> Very nice review. _Rep+_ Although I can not interpret the mouse tester images....
> 
> Is the weight cover closing by magnet? Seing this silver round thing....
> This should also weigh something.
> 
> Do you reach the end of MB 1+2?
> 
> Could you add a 100% horizontal pic camera at the same height with the mouse? That would be wonderful.





http://imgur.com/ZJKE43S





http://imgur.com/sDxbgpv





http://imgur.com/DKll3B0



Also added to OP


----------



## dynastes

Very good review, thank you very much!

Actually seems like Logitech and Pixart managed to develop a flawless sensor, which is quite surprising to me. Didn't think this to be likely, considering how well ADNS-9800 mice still sell this days.

I am definitely going to get this mouse. I don't particularly need a new one, but still ... this just cannot be ignored by the common technerd xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Which is like always the case.
> Either you got an outstanding shape but sensor fails or the Sensor is indeed awsome and the shape sucks.
> 
> After a mouse with a good shell & sensor gets released a better sensor appears and suddenly none cares about the other mice (just look at the 3090 mice).
> While the one with the new sensor gets alot of hype.
> 
> I still think most companies still do not get the keypoints FPS gamers do want to see in their mice.


I think, most people are not as picky about their mice as many users of this particular forum are, which likely will be true for many shooter players as well.

Additionally, many mice are not exclusively produced for that type of gaming. After all, FPS are not necessarily the most popular genre anymore. The shape of the Logitech mice always was very popular, too, so there should be no reason for them to change it drastically - although they did so a little bit, at least.


----------



## ranseed

Nice review. This sensor in a smaller form factor would be interesting for me


----------



## trhead

Nice pictures Ino


----------



## Snakesoul

Great review Ino.  (as always) +rep
Btw ccould you share where did you get it from? Don't know if you already told but I think I missed it..


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blutch*
> 
> i guess those things you mentioned someone else might like, guess its personal.
> i do agree though.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynastes*
> 
> Very good review, thank you very much!
> 
> Actually seems like Logitech and Pixart managed to develop a flawless sensor, which is quite surprising to me. Didn't think this to be likely, considering how well ADNS-9800 mice still sell this days.
> 
> I am definitely going to get this mouse. I don't particularly need a new one, but still ... this just cannot be ignored by the common technerd xD
> I think, most people are not as picky about their mice as many users of this particular forum are, which likely will be true for many shooter players as well.
> 
> Additionally, many mice are not exclusively produced for that type of gaming. After all, FPS are not necessarily the most popular genre anymore. The shape of the Logitech mice always was very popular, too, so there should be no reason for them to change it drastically - although they did so a little bit, at least.


..and agreed. ^_^

Mainly talking from the view of an over-avarage skilled FPS gamer.


----------



## TK421

Does this mouse support LUA scripting like other G-series mouse?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I can't wait to see the AVIOR 12000...lol


Too bad this sensor is propably going to be logitech exclusive for a good while and then razer releases their mice with a little bit tweaked version of it.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> I found the right side of the mouse to be a lot more comfortable than on the G400 for example, mainly due to the missing lip. I will have to do longer gaming sessions to fully evaluate the shape though.


Literally the ONE thing I was hoping to see mentioned. I love my G400/G400S, but that damn lip on the right side starts to kill my right ring finger after prolonged use. Glad to see they did away with that (in my opinion) design flaw.

Not sure if I should grab this or the Avior 7000 though.


----------



## FreeElectron

Ino
Thanks for the two acceleration videos and for the review (sometimes i am a bit harsh to convince







)


----------



## SuperGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does this mouse support LUA scripting like other G-series mouse?


Hey guys, first post for a long time. Had to create a new account it's been so long!

I just bought this mouse and I have to say I love it. I does indeed support scripting, which I've used to meld the DPI shift and right-click together for FPS. I run at about 3400 DPI most of the time and drop to 2000 on aim (right-click). It's a killer function and raised my headshot count almost instantly.

I have owned a number of "gaming" mice as of late, including the Roccat Kone XTD, which has my favorite 9800 Avago sensor and the G502 is a serious step up, though I still love the Roccat. I have a G500s, which I loved for the button config but couldn't get past the sensor issues.

The G502 has an optimal button layout and it's extremely comfortable. The rubberized parts are in just the right places, the button click feedback is ideal.

I think one thing that should be mentioned is the weight adjustment of this mouse. The base weight is a bit light for my preference, but more importantly, it's VERY evenly balanced. If you're a mouse user like myself, you tend to need a bit more weight toward the right side. Using the included weights and the fact that you can position them in many different ways, it's really easy to fine-tune the balance. I tend to need a little extra weight, ideally, toward the front-right and center and it's easy to do.

I personally love Roccat's mouse software, but I also have a Logitech G710+ and think the G software is solid. The custom options from software on this mouse are on par with the Roccat, though not as robust. I love that they included a sensor calibration and it really works very well.

All in all, favorite mouse ever right now. Great review!


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperGhost*
> 
> Hey guys, first post for a long time. Had to create a new account it's been so long!
> 
> I just bought this mouse and I have to say I love it. I does indeed support scripting, which I've used to meld the DPI shift and right-click together for FPS. I run at about 3400 DPI most of the time and drop to 2000 on aim (right-click). It's a killer function and raised my headshot count almost instantly.
> 
> I have owned a number of "gaming" mice as of late, including the Roccat Kone XTD, which has my favorite 9800 Avago sensor and the G502 is a serious step up, though I still love the Roccat. I have a G500s, which I loved for the button config but couldn't get past the sensor issues.
> 
> The G502 has an optimal button layout and it's extremely comfortable. The rubberized parts are in just the right places, the button click feedback is ideal.
> 
> I think one thing that should be mentioned is the weight adjustment of this mouse. The base weight is a bit light for my preference, but more importantly, it's VERY evenly balanced. If you're a mouse user like myself, you tend to need a bit more weight toward the right side. Using the included weights and the fact that you can position them in many different ways, it's really easy to fine-tune the balance. I tend to need a little extra weight, ideally, toward the front-right and center and it's easy to do.
> 
> I personally love Roccat's mouse software, but I also have a Logitech G710+ and think the G software is solid. The custom options from software on this mouse are on par with the Roccat, though not as robust. I love that they included a sensor calibration and it really works very well.
> 
> All in all, favorite mouse ever right now. Great review!


Do you have a tutorial for the DPI Scripting? Would love to lower my ADS sensitivity. Thanks!


----------



## KorbenDallas

Hi Ino, thanks for the great review. Have you ever used the Roccat Kone Pure? Would you say this mouse feels more accurate than it? The RCP also has distance control and surface optimization. It's a great mouse but it's a bit small for my hands, and the XTD is way too big. The G502 seems to be just right in size.


----------



## Necroblob

Great review.

This looks like the perfect mouse for those who like the shape weight and extra buttons. Now I hope they make a smaller, lighter version without compromising on the sensor, switches etc.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorbenDallas*
> 
> Hi Ino, thanks for the great review. Have you ever used the Roccat Kone Pure? Would you say this mouse feels more accurate than it? The RCP also has distance control and surface optimization. It's a great mouse but it's a bit small for my hands, and the XTD is way too big. The G502 seems to be just right in size.


Are you talking about the Kone Pure or Kone Pure Optical? The Pure uses the Avago 9800 laser sensor which has accel. The Optical version uses the Avago 3090. I happen to have both and the G502 sensor blows both away for me. On a side note, the surface analyzer for Roccat only gives you a % of how well it will track on that surface while the G502 calibrates itself to the surface (though it does automatically set it to the lowest LOD possible)Edit: I was wrong, Roccat TDCU is supposed to calibrate though it never worked properly for me. Size wise the G502 is slightly smaller than the XTD (dang thing is huge) so the G502 should be a good size for you though it's really hard to say unless you try it (grip and hold wise).


----------



## KorbenDallas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Are you talking about the Kone Pure or Kone Pure Optical? The Pure uses the Avago 9800 laser sensor which has accel. The Optical version uses the Avago 3090. I happen to have both and the G502 sensor blows both away for me. On a side note, the surface analyzer for Roccat only gives you a % of how well it will track on that surface while the G502 calibrates itself to the surface (though it does automatically set it to the lowest LOD possible). Size wise the G502 is slightly smaller than the XTD (dang thing is huge) so the G502 should be a good size for you though it's really hard to say unless you try it (grip and hold wise).


Hmm interesting thanks for the info! I never noticed acceleration on the Kone Pure laser version, which I have, and the calibration works for me even though you don't move the mouse for the calibration, since I use a completely black Roccat Taito mouse pad. I guess it matters more on mouse pads that have images and stuff? Good to know the G502 lives up to its hype I might buy it just to test difference between acceleration and no acceleration.

By the way, what do you think makes the G502 sensor feels better than the Kone Pure Optical version, since neither have acceleration but both have the distance unit calibration and surface calibration?


----------



## eikast

You guys can pick this up from Best Buy. They started selling it in store when the mouse was revealed at PAX 14. I got mine yesterday.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorbenDallas*
> 
> Hmm interesting thanks for the info! I never noticed acceleration on the Kone Pure laser version, which I have, and the calibration works for me even though you don't move the mouse for the calibration, since I use a completely black Roccat Taito mouse pad. I guess it matters more on mouse pads that have images and stuff? Good to know the G502 lives up to its hype I might buy it just to test difference between acceleration and no acceleration.
> 
> By the way, what do you think makes the G502 sensor feels better than the Kone Pure Optical version, since neither have acceleration but both have the distance unit calibration and surface calibration?


Sorry, I was wrong. The Roccat TDCU is supposed to calibrate to the surface though it didn't work well for me. I remember using it on a Razer Scarab and the cursor skipped like mad even after calibration. Also the G502 you can't really change the lift off distance. It's either standard lift off (which is slightly higher than custom)if you choose the default surface profile or the lowest possible if you choose to calibrate to your surface.

As for the sensor differences, I remember my Kone Pure Optical had terrible smoothing and I also had to shut off all LEDs on the mouse or the polling rate became erratic (like a few other mice I've owned). The Avago 3310 in my Avior 7000 was a bit better in the smoothing department (still noticeable though)and I still had to shut off the lighting or polling jumped all over the place. The G502 sensor doesn't feel like it has the smoothing of the 3310 or 3090 to me and feels more responsive because of it.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Too bad this sensor is propably going to be logitech exclusive for a good while and then razer releases their mice with a little bit tweaked version of it.


What about all the brands that still haven't released their mice with the 3310 sensor, some that aren't even due out until Q3 (Roccat?). This sensor from Logitech has got to be a little bit of a hit to them. They've kind of been one upped here by Logitech coming out with this sensor before they've had a chance to release their new mice. I wonder if it will hurt their sales?

I was also going to ask about rights to the sensor. How does all that stuff normally work? Is Logitech the only one that can use this sensor, or can any brand use it after a certain amount of time? Can other brands get around that if they tweak it, makes changes, and then release a mouse with it right away?


----------



## Madvillan

Been a while since I've stretched my legs in this section









Great Review, Ino. I'm interested enough to try it - lets see if that tapers off or not, haha. Logitech needs to come forth with another claw grip mouse! /being that guy


----------



## SuperGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Do you have a tutorial for the DPI Scripting? Would love to lower my ADS sensitivity. Thanks!


Replied in PM.

I used the script at the beginning of this thread: http://forums.logitech.com/t5/G-series-Gaming-Mice/Scripting-right-click-to-shift-toggle-dpi/td-p/1116481

Modify the values for SetMouseDPITable to your DPI Shift/Standard values and voila!


----------



## H3iman

If only this mouse didn't look butt ugly and weigh so much, it'd definitely be on my must-buy list. Hopefully Logitech uses this sensor in the rest of their mice eventually.


----------



## ottoman2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> As for the sensor differences, I remember my Kone Pure Optical had terrible smoothing and I also had to shut off all LEDs on the mouse or the polling rate became erratic (like a few other mice I've owned). The Avago 3310 in my Avior 7000 was a bit better in the smoothing department (still noticeable though)and I still had to shut off the lighting or polling jumped all over the place. The G502 sensor doesn't feel like it has the smoothing of the 3310 or 3090 to me and feels more responsive because of it.


What do you mean with "smoothing", some kind of delay/lag? I think nobody mentioned that before. I'm asking because I want to buy the Kone Pure Optical Military with the 3310 sensor that will be released in a few months.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorbenDallas*
> 
> Hi Ino, thanks for the great review. Have you ever used the Roccat Kone Pure? Would you say this mouse feels more accurate than it? The RCP also has distance control and surface optimization. It's a great mouse but it's a bit small for my hands, and the XTD is way too big. The G502 seems to be just right in size.


The G502 feels more accurate than any other mouse I've tried, and I've tried many mice (Savu, Lua, Deathadders, Zowies, Steelseries,...)


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoman2*
> 
> What do you mean with "smoothing", some kind of delay/lag? I think nobody mentioned that before. I'm asking because I want to buy the Kone Pure Optical Military with the 3310 sensor that will be released in a few months.


The best way I can describe it is there's a large amount of jitter or lag when you start to move the mouse. Some people aren't too sensitive while it drives other people mad. Any sort of quick twitch or movement has this lag to it.


----------



## Falkentyne

You can also turn on prediction (angle snapping) in the options too. Very nice to have that for annoying games with terrible mouse code that cause erratic movement with snapping off (like Combat arms). I remember having to switch deathadders with different firmware whenever I wanted to play that game...


----------



## ottoman2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> The best way I can describe it is there's a large amount of jitter or lag when you start to move the mouse. Some people aren't too sensitive while it drives other people mad. Any sort of quick twitch or movement has this lag to it.


Thanks for your reply. Most of the time, I'm using high sense (5" for 360°) and I had no problems with the (quite flawed) Logitech G5 for 7 years. So I guess I'm not too sensitive. I'm still hoping that Logitech will release a smaller mouse with the same sensor as the G502 in the near future.


----------



## rows

@Ino, which mousepad feels most accurate with this mouse? i know you have several of them (Qck, Puretrack, NP+)


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rows*
> 
> @Ino, which mousepad feels most accurate with this mouse? i know you have several of them (Qck, Puretrack, NP+)


So far I only tried the Puretrak Talent and the Zowie GT-F Speed. Worked perfectly fine on both. After tuning to the Talent I had to retune for the GT-F Speed though, because with the Talent setting it would skip sometimes on the GT-F Speed.


----------



## Falkentyne

Do you think this is the best mouse ever made (design notwithstanding), or close to it, Ino?


----------



## vss vintorez

Ino, fast question...
Does it feel more precise than the legendary IE 3.0 ? (I've never used a mouse that felt more sharp than a 3.0)


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Do you think this is the best mouse ever made (design notwithstanding), or close to it, Ino?


Best sensor: yes
Best mouse: not to me, because I prefer different shapes, but probably to some.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Is Logitech ever going to do an Ambi version of this sensor? Not everybody is right-handed....


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Best sensor: yes
> Best mouse: not to me, because I prefer different shapes, but probably to some.


what sensor does it use?

3310?


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> what sensor does it use?
> 
> 3310?


New Logitech-only sensor from PixArt. PMW3366.


----------



## SuperGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikast*
> 
> You guys can pick this up from Best Buy. They started selling it in store when the mouse was revealed at PAX 14. I got mine yesterday.


Yeah I actually saw it on the shelf Friday the 11th and picked it up the 12th. Not supposed to be released until today


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> New Logitech-only sensor from PixArt. PMW3366.


To avoid confusion I'll correct this. It is most likely only going to be Logitech exclusive for a limited amount of time. Or it might not be Logitech exclusive at all.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> To avoid confusion I'll correct this. It is most likely only going to be Logitech exclusive for a limited amount of time. Or it might not be Logitech exclusive at all.


Logitech developed it together with PixArt, I'd bet this one will stay exclusive to Logitech forever, just like some Avago sensors never came to other brands than Logitech (e.g. A3080E, S3095) respectively Razer (S3668, S3888, etc.)


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> New Logitech-only sensor from PixArt. PMW3366.


on your estimation, how long will it be till it's available to other manufacturers?


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> on your estimation, how long will it be till it's available to other manufacturers?


it was about a year after the da 2013 came out that mice with similar sensors started being released, i'd expect the same for this. but i know practically nothing about this type of thing.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> on your estimation, how long will it be till it's available to other manufacturers?


It might be related to the 3310 so basically already here in things like the Avior/Naos 7000?


----------



## mousefan

I still don't like the construction of this mouse cause it seems like the ultimate dirtcatcher and eater with all those cyber iron man cracks.

And the sensor isn't anything to get excited about, if you didn't even made the experience of personal technical sensorwise mousemovementboundaries with a over decade old IntelliMouse, cause i am playing a 40 cm per 360 degree sense in Counter strike since years which i experienced as the greatest for all gameplay situations and even those old intellis did a unquestionable excellent job and i already had way better mice after those technically.

Means the technical progress is welcome, cause technique will progress always to a specific point and we live in ages of technique, but from a specific point you gotta question this Progress in Terms of the real need in your personal use.

you can compare it with a presented 600 PS Car you are not able and don't have the need to drive at a Speed over 100 km/h.

So technique is one aspect, but the real Need of 12000 dpi and and malufunctionspeed of over 7 another one and i am just speaking from my personal experience with over 30 different mice in the last years just meant as a personal opinion.


----------



## InVicT2009

I think most of us in the forum are well informed, and not the standard ignorant 14 year old kid that only bothers looking at mouse dpis when looking for a mouse.

All in all, the shape isnt for everyone as any other mouse, but the rest, is pretty up in "the standards" .

Everything is this mouse is very well executed, and just maybe because you dont like the shape or the button positioning for instance dosent makes this mouse a single bit worse.

Many people love the sensei, and still now are paying the same to get one, and that mouse fails short of the g502 in every department.

The avior 7000 has similar price, no but no weights, a worse sensor(still brilliant) , and a worse scrollwheel.

To bad this mouse hasnt still arrived to portugal local retailers


----------



## mousefan

Ofcourse you know. My opoinion wasn't meant to convince, I am just saying that i already spent a load of Money for mice and have my personal views because of that too,

if i wanna spend my Money on a new product, no question i would do it and so you do.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVicT2009*
> 
> I think most of us in the forum are well informed, and not the standard ignorant 14 year old kid that only bothers looking at mouse dpis when looking for a mouse.
> 
> All in all, the shape isnt for everyone as any other mouse, but the rest, is pretty up in "the standards" .
> 
> Everything is this mouse is very well executed, and just maybe because you dont like the shape or the button positioning for instance dosent makes this mouse a single bit worse.
> 
> Many people love the sensei, and still now are paying the same to get one, and that mouse fails short of the g502 in every department.
> 
> The avior 7000 has similar price, no but no weights, a worse sensor(still brilliant) , and a worse scrollwheel.
> 
> To bad this mouse hasnt still arrived to portugal local retailers


Well executed for you maybe.
Sorry but shape, design, weight is a part of the execution.
Sniper button for example is not a good use for the majority of the people.

Shape is one of the most important thing for the majority of the people, and thats why people still buy for example the sensei even with an avago 9500.

Most people don't care about acceleration and the biggest part have no Idea that such a thing even exist.

The sensor seems great in g502. But It falls short on every single thing else in my book.
It is one of the heaviest mice of all time (not smart)
The scrollwheel is nothing special at all, freescroll is something some enjoy, others think It is useless like me.

You compare it to the avior 7000.
In my country (sweden) the avior is 60 euro and the g502 85 euro. So similar price here, not even close in any way.
Avior is also much lighter which is much better.
The scrollwheel is not worse, It is just as good in terms of feel and read, freescroll still garbage.

You compare "features" just because you think they are better.
But in real life It is not better if the buyer does not 1. Enjoy them, 2. Don't have a need for them (which means paying extra or adding crap for no reason)

All in all, Im glad if you are enjoying your g502.
That does not mean It is the best mouse ever made, maybe for you.

For me It is 100% useless garbage, does not matter if the sensor is the best sensor in history.
Compare that to any other item, buy a car with the best engine ever, still garbage if It is clunky to handle.


----------



## Atavax

the sensor is good. If you don't mind the shape, the excessive buttons, excessive weight, and heavy and slick scroll wheel; it should be a great mouse for you.


----------



## Ino.

One thing I also noted: the seperate buttons actually do have a much nicer feel than any other mice lately. Reminds me of the older Razer mice or my Habu.


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Well executed for you maybe.
> Sorry but shape, design, weight is a part of the execution.
> Sniper button for example is not a good use for the majority of the people.
> 
> Shape is one of the most important thing for the majority of the people, and thats why people still buy for example the sensei even with an avago 9500.
> 
> Most people don't care about acceleration and the biggest part have no Idea that such a thing even exist.
> 
> The sensor seems great in g502. But It falls short on every single thing else in my book.
> It is one of the heaviest mice of all time (not smart)
> The scrollwheel is nothing special at all, freescroll is something some enjoy, others think It is useless like me.
> 
> You compare it to the avior 7000.
> In my country (sweden) the avior is 60 euro and the g502 85 euro. So similar price here, not even close in any way.
> Avior is also much lighter which is much better.
> The scrollwheel is not worse, It is just as good in terms of feel and read, freescroll still garbage.
> 
> You compare "features" just because you think they are better.
> But in real life It is not better if the buyer does not 1. Enjoy them, 2. Don't have a need for them (which means paying extra or adding crap for no reason)
> 
> All in all, Im glad if you are enjoying your g502.
> That does not mean It is the best mouse ever made, maybe for you.
> 
> For me It is 100% useless garbage, does not matter if the sensor is the best sensor in history.
> Compare that to any other item, buy a car with the best engine ever, still garbage if It is clunky to handle.


I agree with ergonomics. This is a palm mouse. But avior has its faults too. It is more of a fingertouch mouse for my hands and I had difficulty comfortably using it for long gaming sessions because of the hybrid palm/fingertouch shape. The avior is also relatively heavy too so that's not a huge advantage. Everyone has their own preferences but I think you are overselling the avior 7000 and underselling the g502.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> the sensor is good. If you don't mind the shape, the excessive buttons, excessive weight, and heavy and slick scroll wheel; it should be a great mouse for you.


I think this sums it up well. Lots of FPS'ers prefer no-frills perfect tracking, light mice with only 2 buttons. This mouse is definitely not for them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> I still don't like the construction of this mouse cause it seems like the ultimate dirtcatcher and eater with all those cyber iron man cracks.
> 
> And the sensor isn't anything to get excited about, if you didn't even made the experience of personal technical sensorwise mousemovementboundaries with a over decade old IntelliMouse, cause i am playing a 40 cm per 360 degree sense in Counter strike since years which i experienced as the greatest for all gameplay situations and even those old intellis did a unquestionable excellent job and i already had way better mice after those technically.
> 
> Means the technical progress is welcome, cause technique will progress always to a specific point and we live in ages of technique, but from a specific point you gotta question this Progress in Terms of the real need in your personal use.
> 
> you can compare it with a presented 600 PS Car you are not able and don't have the need to drive at a Speed over 100 km/h.
> 
> So technique is one aspect, but the real Need of 12000 dpi and and malufunctionspeed of over 7 another one and i am just speaking from my personal experience with over 30 different mice in the last years just meant as a personal opinion.


It seems like you only play FPS and as such never needed to move on from your intellimouse 3.0. However each person has different needs. I love the shape of my zowie fk but I hate the limiting dpi steps. I think I'd rather play at 1400 dpi to have a good balance between control and speed for RTS on my big monitor. I also want to go down to 400 dpi at a lower resolution to play CS 1.6 when I do try and play that again. Most people have needs (even hardcore gamers) that require a more versatile sensor than one that is always stuck at 400 dpi like the intellimouse is. We've yet to have an increment variable sensor with perfect tracking like the the new Avago sensor and it's a great addition to the market.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> One thing I also noted: the seperate buttons actually do have a much nicer feel than any other mice lately. Reminds me of the older Razer mice or my Habu.


I actually got this mouse because of all the talk about it even tough I prefer small light mice. This is definitely one of the best features of the mouse and was mentioned by the logitech guy in one of his videos. The fact that the buttons are independent of the shell (like the CM Storm spawn) makes clicking much more consistent. On a unishell mouse, depending on where you depress the mouse button, you will have a different tactile sensation. Most people won't notice or care but consistency is key to increasing results.

I also actually really like the sniper button too which I didn't expect to as an RTS player. It's really easy to depress when I want to use it but I don't find it so soft that I accidentally depress it. It's helped me micro a bit in Starcraft when focus firing and I never expected that.

This mouse is probably a little bit too big and heavy for me as a claw gamer but I found it overall a very, very good mouse. Logitech should release a version of the g9x that has a lot of the same features in a smaller form factor. I'm sure most of the people on these boards complaining right now would gobble it up


----------



## Gero2013

@Ino.

how easy is it to reach the thumb buttons for you? my problem with the G400 was that the thumb buttons were somewhere under the middle section of my thumb and I had to really move back my entire thumb bone that holds the finger to reach those buttons. I see the G502 has three buttons can you reach the front two of them ok?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gero2013*
> 
> @Ino.
> 
> how easy is it to reach the thumb buttons for you? my problem with the G400 was that the thumb buttons were somewhere under the middle section of my thumb and I had to really move back my entire thumb bone that holds the finger to reach those buttons. I see the G502 has three buttons can you reach the front two of them ok?


To me the sidebuttons are pretty much in the perfect place, I can reach them all comfortably. But that is just for my hand, so I really can't give out recommendations because of that


----------



## InVicT2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Well executed for you maybe.
> Sorry but shape, design, weight is a part of the execution.
> Sniper button for example is not a good use for the majority of the people.
> 
> Shape is one of the most important thing for the majority of the people, and thats why people still buy for example the sensei even with an avago 9500.
> 
> Most people don't care about acceleration and the biggest part have no Idea that such a thing even exist.
> 
> The sensor seems great in g502. But It falls short on every single thing else in my book.
> It is one of the heaviest mice of all time (not smart)
> The scrollwheel is nothing special at all, freescroll is something some enjoy, others think It is useless like me.
> 
> You compare it to the avior 7000.
> In my country (sweden) the avior is 60 euro and the g502 85 euro. So similar price here, not even close in any way.
> Avior is also much lighter which is much better.
> The scrollwheel is not worse, It is just as good in terms of feel and read, freescroll still garbage.
> 
> You compare "features" just because you think they are better.
> But in real life It is not better if the buyer does not 1. Enjoy them, 2. Don't have a need for them (which means paying extra or adding crap for no reason)
> 
> All in all, Im glad if you are enjoying your g502.
> That does not mean It is the best mouse ever made, maybe for you.
> 
> For me It is 100% useless garbage, does not matter if the sensor is the best sensor in history.
> Compare that to any other item, buy a car with the best engine ever, still garbage if It is clunky to handle.


Shape cant be a down side, many people love the g5 , g400 mx518 shape this mouse is oriented to that people just because you dont like dosent make it a bad choice ergonomics wise.
You can love an ambidextrous mouse, but there also tons of people that dont like it.

Next , you say this mouse is heavy, it is, intresting part is that without weights the rival is 7 grams heavier but still is recomended everywhere .
Weight is highly subjective, some people like them light like some like them heavy.

The recomended price for the mionix mouse is 79,99€
Quote:


> Mionix™ AVIOR 7000 will be available worldwide to pre-order today and delivery in December 2013
> Suggested retail price: $79.99 / €79.99 / £69.99 / 699 SEK


Just because in your country its cheaper dosent mean it is the recomended price.

Features are always a plus when they dont get in your way when you play.

I can buy a mouse with 1000000 buttons , and i wont use them, but maybe one day , when i need them they are there.

A car is crap when everything except the "motor" (as you refered as the sensor in a mouse) is crap, too bad you are saying this based on a subjective opinion witch is the shape, the shape isnt crap, you just dont like it, but the majority of the people this mouse is *aimed to* like it.

They didnt make the mouse especially for you, they made it for the people who love the g400 shape or close to that.

Saying that a mouse is complete trash just because they didnt design it according to your specific needs is plain stupid.

Thats like saying classic music is trash just because you like house music.


----------



## InVicT2009

Taken for the logitech site:
G502
Quote:


> Physical specifications
> Weight: 168 grams (mouse plus cable)
> Weight: 121 grams (mouse only)
> Length: 132mm
> Width: 75mm
> Height: 40mm


Taken from the SS site
RIVAL
Quote:


> SIZE & WEIGHT
> - Weight: 128 grams (0.28 lbs)
> - Height: 45 mm (1.8 in)
> - Width: 70 mm (2.76 in)
> - Length: 133 mm (5.23 in)
> - Cable Length: 2m (6.5 ft.)


----------



## Gero2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> To me the sidebuttons are pretty much in the perfect place, I can reach them all comfortably. But that is just for my hand, so I really can't give out recommendations because of that


thats great thanks, just saw in OP that your hand is 19,5cm. Mine is 20.5cm, do you feel there is some space ahead for your thumb and generally?

do you have the DA by any chance?


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVicT2009*
> 
> Taken for the logitech site:
> G502
> Taken from the SS site
> RIVAL


That's crazy that the Rival weighs more! Does anyone have both mice and can confirm? Maybe SS weighed it with the cable?


----------



## InVicT2009

A normal cable weights 30 40 grams, i dont see the rival being lighter than my rocat savu optical witch is like 90 grams and its a midget compared to the rival , the rival was heavy but i forgot about that because the grips were so good.


----------



## mfc9x

So this has a 'perfect' sensor. What about the PMW3310H? What are the issues with it, or is it just a case of this having more DPI and a higher malfunction speed?


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfc9x*
> 
> So this has a 'perfect' sensor. What about the PMW3310H? What are the issues with it, or is it just a case of this having more DPI and a higher malfunction speed?


For me, the 3310 in my Avior exhibited noticeable smoothing. Not as bad as 3090 but still irked me, though I could still deal with it better than accel in 9500/9800 sensors.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> For me, the 3310 in my Avior exhibited noticeable smoothing. Not as bad as 3090 but still irked me, though I could still deal with it better than accel in 9500/9800 sensors.


I'm curious, what monitor are you using, at what refresh rate is it running, and what 3090 mouse are you comparing with? What's a low smoothing mouse you have to compare to as well?

I literally feel nothing game-breaking with the Avior at 144 Hz on a VG248QE. Smooth as butter, very snappy. I can flickshot easily.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

I went ahead and ordered one. I bought the FK based on Ino's review, so I am looking forward to this mouse. Great review as always Ino.


----------



## F120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I'm curious, what monitor are you using, at what refresh rate is it running, and what 3090 mouse are you comparing with? What's a low smoothing mouse you have to compare to as well?
> 
> I literally feel nothing game-breaking with the Avior at 144 Hz on a VG248QE. Smooth as butter, very snappy. I can flickshot easily.


Try it at 60 Hz and see if you feel anything.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F120*
> 
> Try it at 60 Hz and see if you feel anything.


I am incapable of performing in FPS games at that refresh rate, no thanks lol

Honestly if smoothing was a severe issue I should be able to feel it at higher refresh rates, which would more obviously show the same input lag. That's why I don't understand the whole smoothing phenomenon.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I'm curious, what monitor are you using, at what refresh rate is it running, and what 3090 mouse are you comparing with? What's a low smoothing mouse you have to compare to as well?
> 
> I literally feel nothing game-breaking with the Avior at 144 Hz on a VG248QE. Smooth as butter, very snappy. I can flickshot easily.


Im using a Qnix X-star (one of those korean overclockable IPS monitors) at 125hz, 2560x1440. The 3090 mice I've tried with smoothing are Roccat Kone Optical, Savu, CM Recon. I have an EC1 which didn't have as noticeable smoothing like the others but I had other issues with it so picked up an Avior.

I should note though that I'm incredibly sensitive to this kind of lag. I was throwing up playing CS 1.5/1.6 from input lag before people even defined what input lag was when larger LCDs were becoming more common place. Monitors with over 15ms of input lag will usually cause me to get nauseated.


----------



## Madvillan

Gee Whiz, this thread blew up overnight, lol.

I caved and bought one at a local Be$t Buy. Using mine on a Mionix Sargas 320 - I have a puretrak Talent as well but mainly due to desk space, I simply don't use it anymore.

Mouse has me with different moods so I'll withhold my own judgement for now, especially since I'm using it 'Stock'.


----------



## mksteez

Bought this mouse as a replacement for my 4 deathadders and I love it!


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Bought this mouse as a replacement for my 4 deathadders and I love it!


Similar feel to the DA? I've been using nothing but DA and Zowie for yeaaaaars now and I really wanna try the G502.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Similar feel to the DA? I've been using nothing but DA and Zowie for yeaaaaars now and I really wanna try the G502.


I would say it feels very similar, the only part that I had to get used to was trying not to hit the dpi buttons and also its a little narrower than the DA, so placement of your ring and pinky might take some getting used to. Mouse clicks are also similar to DA 2013. Side buttons feels much better on the G502.
So far I am loving it. HUGE plus for me is scripting.


----------



## Dunan

Grabbed one of these myself to see what the hype was all about - so far I love this mouse. The thumb rest is a huge plus, the side buttons aren't so far out of the way as unreachable and the sensor is sweet - no acceleration or deceleration that I can see while using it. More comfortable than the steelseries rival, that mouse is a bit too wide, I could never really get used to it. Scroll wheel is solid, with a nice tactile click to it. The only flaw I can see is that it has a bit of a rattle when picking up off the mouse pad, but that could be an isolated incident. Not sure where its coming from within the build.

Using it on a artisan hayate, and the software calibrated it to the pad no problem. This is a top notch mouse. I'm very picky when it comes to mice and I was really not expecting logitech to come up with something this good but they did. Kudos to them, highly recommended.


----------



## Falkentyne

+1. Awesome mouse indeed.
I'll just use my two DA blacks for my laptop now.

The rattle is probably the scroll wheel, since there is a tiny bit of play. It could also be the right button lever/left (you can test it, one of them may have a tiny bit of play), as the button levers are entirely separate from the shell housing, unlike intellimouse explorer 3.0 shape clones like Deathadders, zowie's, etc, where the buttons are part of the shell itself.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> +1. Awesome mouse indeed.
> I'll just use my two DA blacks for my laptop now.
> 
> The rattle is probably the scroll wheel, since there is a tiny bit of play. It could also be the right button lever/left (you can test it, one of them may have a tiny bit of play), as the button levers are entirely separate from the shell housing, unlike intellimouse explorer 3.0 shape clones like Deathadders, zowie's, etc, where the buttons are part of the shell itself.


I didn't even think about it being the scroll wheel and indeed its the cause. I held it down with a finger and lifted it a few times and no rattle, no finger holding and I get rattle. No big deal, this mouse more than makes up for the minor flaw in every other area, Still 10/10 for me. Great product, its hard to imagine topping this mouse.


----------



## semantics

The raddle is probably because they use those tilt buttons for the scroll wheel gives too much play in it laterally. Although if it's like any endless scroll wheel by logitech if you switch it to click mode it won't rattle. Which is what you should switch it to when playing games else moving the mouse quickly can scroll the wheel.


----------



## LocutusH

How long is the cable? 1.5 or 2m?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> How long is the cable? 1.5 or 2m?


I tried looking it up and found this page mentioning 1.83 m (6 ft):

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/49607/section/troubleshoot/crid/411/lt_product_id/11383/tabs/1,3,2,4,5/cl/us,en


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I tried looking it up and found this page mentioning 1.83 m (6 ft):
> 
> http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/49607/section/troubleshoot/crid/411/lt_product_id/11383/tabs/1,3,2,4,5/cl/us,en


Thanks. I will have to use it with a 1m extension cable... anyone has experience with modern mice and extension cables? ive used my old mouse for years with a noname 1m cable, without problems, but who knows...


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Thanks. I will have to use it with a 1m extension cable... anyone has experience with modern mice and extension cables? ive used my old mouse for years with a noname 1m cable, without problems, but who knows...


Uhm, the last time I did this (8 years back or so) it felt horrible, but that might have been because of a ****ty cable. Never tried after that, always directly to mobo.


----------



## waylo88

Ordered one of these off Newegg earlier today, mostly thanks to this review. The mention of their being much less of a lip on the right side of the mouse (which is great news for claw-grippers like myself) is pretty much what swayed me. My G400S is nice, but that damn lip just bugs my finger so much after prolonged periods of play. Also, the sensor in this thing sounds fantastic for FPS games, which is like 90% of what I play.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Uhm, the last time I did this (8 years back or so) it felt horrible, but that might have been because of a ****ty cable. Never tried after that, always directly to mobo.


I am right now actually. I'd have to say it's really subjective, mouse polling rate, your USB port on your motherboard, etc.

I'm currently using my Orochi 2013 and it's unbelievably short USB Cable... Noticed a slight (PROBABLY PLACEBO) difference in my tracking with the el-cheapo USB Extension cable --- before, I had it plugged into my monitor's Ports, again, due to it's really short cable.. Having acquired new monitors, It goes straight to my motherboard now.

I will say what made a HUGE difference was me changing my polling rate from 1000 Hz to 500Hz. Made my tracking a lot more consistent, and I can say that for a definite fact. I'm also using some random extension cable I found around my place though.

That said, going to use the G502 on my XIM3 and see how it fares. I'm probably still going to end up returning it.

Minor problem I noticed is that my PC won't POST with it plugged in.


----------



## Puck

Glad to see the response from those who purchase are overwhelmingly positive.

I got mine day one on the 8th and while I was skeptical at first due to the outlandish claims and DPI, I have liked it more and more every day. It is nearly perfect for me







.


----------



## teeg

The lack of acceleration seems impressive, but can anyone confirm that there's no prediction, jitter, input lag, and is the speed really this fast?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeg*
> 
> The lack of acceleration seems impressive, but can anyone confirm that there's no prediction, jitter, input lag, and is the speed really this fast?


In my testing I've found no prediction and the input feels as raw as my 3G DA.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeg*
> 
> The lack of acceleration seems impressive, but can anyone confirm that there's no prediction, jitter, input lag, and is the speed really this fast?


Teeg you REALLY need to stop being paranoid.
its been DISCUSSED Ad nauseum that not only is there NO PREDICTION, but you can ENABLE prediction THROUGH THE DRIVER itself. Its a toggle. its been mentioned.
Now stop worrying so much.


----------



## teeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> In my testing I've found no prediction and the input feels as raw as my 3G DA.


I'm currently using a Zowie FK and there's a noticeable jitter from what I'd assume to be its custom lens.

Anything in terms of jitter from the G502?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeg*
> 
> I'm currently using a Zowie FK and there's a noticeable jitter from what I'd assume to be its custom lens.
> 
> Anything in terms of jitter from the G502?


Get a different mouse pad for the FK, and no there is no jitter with the G502 on the Puretrack Talent, QCK Heavy, Zowie G-TF, Roccat Taito, and SS 9HD.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeg*
> 
> I'm currently using a Zowie FK and there's a noticeable jitter from what I'd assume to be its custom lens.
> 
> Anything in terms of jitter from the G502?


How about actually reading the OP? I made jitter tests...


----------



## teeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> How about actually reading the OP? I made jitter tests...


I can do a jitter test as well, and from this test it seems there should be no jitter with my FK, yet I can clearly feel it compared to other sensors on my desktop or in game.


----------



## Falkentyne

Then just BUY the mouse. don't like it, return it.
it's not like you're buying a CAR or something.....

There is NO JITTER. PERIOD.


----------



## metal571

The FK has known jitter on some surfaces at native CPI, but not the G502.


----------



## waylo88

Just got my G502 today. As someone who claw grips and has been using the G400/G400S for the last few years, I definitely need to get used to this one. I cant grip as far up as I usually would since there is the DPI Shift button right there. Even though I have it disabled, I'm just not comfortable always pushing a button, even if I've got it set to do nothing.

The scroll wheel is also a bit weird. It's definitely the heaviest scroll wheel I've ever used.

Overall, I'm liking it, but I'm not 100% certain if it was a necessary upgrade over my G400S. I've got to play a few more games of CS with it to really get a feel for it.


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just got my G502 today. As someone who claw grips and has been using the G400/G400S for the last few years, I definitely need to get used to this one. I cant grip as far up as I usually would since there is the DPI Shift button right there. Even though I have it disabled, I'm just not comfortable always pushing a button, even if I've got it set to do nothing.
> 
> The scroll wheel is also a bit weird. It's definitely the heaviest scroll wheel I've ever used.
> 
> Overall, I'm liking it, but I'm not 100% certain if it was a necessary upgrade over my G400S. I've got to play a few more games of CS with it to really get a feel for it.


Give it a few days of Source gaming with raw input and you will love it. The sensor is so good it got me back into TF2 lol.


----------



## r0ach

The biggest mystery of this mouse that needs to be solved is what the hell are the native DPI steps supposed to be. The last Pixart sensor before this claimed 50 DPI intervals. Nobody has really said anything about the G502, whether it's 50, 100, 200, etc intervals.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> The biggest mystery of this mouse that needs to be solved is what the hell are the native DPI steps supposed to be. The last Pixart sensor before this claimed 50 DPI intervals. Nobody has really said anything about the G502, whether it's 50, 100, 200, etc intervals.


50
http://www.overclock.net/t/1479217/new-logitech-g502-proteus-core/160_20#post_22080061


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> 50
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1479217/new-logitech-g502-proteus-core/160_20#post_22080061


Oh nice, that was buried a few hundred pages back.


----------



## BulletSponge

Got my G502 yesterday and I am loving it. Blows away my old G500, G700 and DA. The shapes a bit funky coming from the 700 and the side buttons are a bit hard to find at times for me since the edge of the buttons are flush with the body of the mouse but I am adapting. Definitely, MOST definitely, interested in what other mice will be using this sensor in the future. Unless it's Razer of course.


----------



## tomsanity

Loved the mouse in almost every way but had to return it because of one really small but infuriating detail. The right mouse button, on the mouse I purchased and the mouse that was on display at bestbuy, were loose. What I mean by this is that you can flick the right mouse button from under the mouse and it would make a small clicking noise. This meant that every time my hand got slightly sweaty, my middle finger would stick to the button just enough so that it would lift the button up when I lifted my hand making an irritating noise that drove me crazy.

Would like some feedback on the loose right mouse button from you guys who also have the mouse.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsanity*
> 
> Loved the mouse in almost every way but had to return it because of one really small but infuriating detail. The right mouse button, on the mouse I purchased and the mouse that was on display at bestbuy, were loose. What I mean by this is that you can flick the right mouse button from under the mouse and it would make a small clicking noise. This meant that every time my hand got slightly sweaty, my middle finger would stick to the button just enough so that it would lift the button up when I lifted my hand making an irritating noise that drove me crazy.
> 
> Would like some feedback on the loose right mouse button from you guys who also have the mouse.


I see now what you mean







my right button does that also. When the swety finger lifts it at releasing the button, it makes a noise, as it would have a spring under the button. Not that annoying tough, i rarely have this


----------



## waylo88

I returned mine because not being able to grip it the way I wanted due to that DPI shift button caused me hand cramps relatively often. I liked everything else a lot though. Here's hoping they make a mouse using that sensor with less buttons. Something with the G400 shape minus that stupid lip/ridge on the right side.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsanity*
> 
> Loved the mouse in almost every way but had to return it because of one really small but infuriating detail. The right mouse button, on the mouse I purchased and the mouse that was on display at bestbuy, were loose. What I mean by this is that you can flick the right mouse button from under the mouse and it would make a small clicking noise. This meant that every time my hand got slightly sweaty, my middle finger would stick to the button just enough so that it would lift the button up when I lifted my hand making an irritating noise that drove me crazy.
> 
> Would like some feedback on the loose right mouse button from you guys who also have the mouse.


Mine does that too, at least it would if my fingers would sweat, but they never do. However there is some upward play on the right button.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Got my G502 yesterday and I am loving it. Blows away my old G500, G700 and DA. The shapes a bit funky coming from the 700 and the side buttons are a bit hard to find at times for me since the edge of the buttons are flush with the body of the mouse but I am adapting. Definitely, MOST definitely, interested in what other mice will be using this sensor in the future. Unless it's Razer of course.


Hows the weight of the g502 compared to the G700 wirelessly with battery? Or without? Thanks btw.

Also , you guys are so lucky to be able to return items that don't fit you , here , they don't give a crap about what you think about it , once they accept your cash , they wont return it regardless. Oh well , more research i guess.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Mine does that too, at least it would if my fingers would sweat, but they never do. However there is some upward play on the right button.


Weirdly enough, my hand would sweat a LOT when using the 502. Meanwhile, my hand literally never sweats on my G400S.

I blame that on the different rubber and more plastic-y buttons of the 502.


----------



## schocky

90 is the native dpi step









so i recommend u to use 450, 900 or 1800 dpi


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schocky*
> 
> 90 is the native dpi step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i recommend u to use 450, 900 or 1800 dpi


Where did you see that? Everywhere I see states 50.


----------



## schocky

i didnt read it, i tested it ... and i KNOW that this is correct. trust me


----------



## deepor

I don't trust you.









Talk some more please, perhaps just one sentence what you measured, and another sentence giving a hint what your logic was to get to 90 from that.


----------



## 2shellbonus

So yeah. Sniper button. Who ever thought to put it there?

If I cant get used to it, wil take the mouse apart and remove it altogether.

Other than that and the uranium scroll wheel its all good.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schocky*
> 
> 90 is the native dpi step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i recommend u to use 450, 900 or 1800 dpi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schocky*
> 
> i didnt read it, i tested it ... and i KNOW that this is correct. trust me


That claim is going to need a lot more than a "trust me" from a guy that just registered.

Logitech's product manager says steps of 50. The software allows programming in steps of 50. PixArt, who manufactures the G502 sensor, also previously used steps of 50 with the 3310.

Post evidence please.


----------



## schocky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> That claim is going to need a lot more than a "trust me" from a guy that just registered.
> 
> Logitech's product manager says steps of 50. The software allows programming in steps of 50. PixArt, who manufactures the G502 sensor, also previously used steps of 50 with the 3310.
> 
> Post evidence please.


the product manager says steps of 50 because thats the steps you are able to change by the software. you know what happens if u arent using "native dpi" ingame and move ur mouse very quickly? right, u will get (gonna call it errors. so, if you believe the native steps are 50 (because thats what the software allows), use the dpi 800. try to move your mouse REALLY quickly while u are ingame. u will see that u get errors. now use 900 and see what happens.

and to be honest, i dont really care if u trust/believe me or not. the only reason i registered is to tell you the native dpi steps. i have tested a lot of mice and i would say that i am able to feel the difference if it comes to acceleration/smoothing/etc..

to all the deathadder 3.5 players who still use the standard driver (not synapse):
dont use 450 dpi cuz that sensor works with 200 native dpi steps ... just try it out (400 vs 450 dpi)

have fun guys (feel free to add me on steam: "manseven" or Epsilon schocky / Epsilon stefaaan

--- ps sry for my ****ty english --


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schocky*
> 
> the product manager says steps of 50 because thats the steps you are able to change by the software. you know what happens if u arent using "native dpi" ingame and move ur mouse very quickly? right, u will get (gonna call it errors. so, if you believe the native steps are 50 (because thats what the software allows), use the dpi 800. try to move your mouse REALLY quickly while u are ingame. u will see that u get errors. now use 900 and see what happens.
> 
> and to be honest, i dont really care if u trust/believe me or not. the only reason i registered is to tell you the native dpi steps. i have tested a lot of mice and i would say that i am able to feel the difference if it comes to acceleration/smoothing/etc..
> 
> to all the deathadder 3.5 players who still use the standard driver (not synapse):
> dont use 450 dpi cuz that sensor works with 200 native dpi steps ... just try it out (400 vs 450 dpi)
> 
> have fun guys (feel free to add me on steam: "manseven" or Epsilon schocky / Epsilon stefaaan
> 
> --- ps sry for my ****ty english --


Just by itself the comment about the DA 3.5G having native 200 steps ruins any credibility you might have had about this topic. It's known for a fact that, other than 1800, multiples of 200 are software interpolated steps for that mouse.


----------



## deepor

If anyone wants to experiment with that 90 DPI steps idea... here are all 50 DPI steps up to 12000 that are also 90 DPI steps:

450 900 1350 1800 2250 2700 3150 3600 4050 4500 4950 5400 5850 6300 6750 7200 7650 8100 8550 9000 9450 9900 10350 10800 11250 11700


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schocky*
> 
> the product manager says steps of 50 because thats the steps you are able to change by the software. you know what happens if u arent using "native dpi" ingame and move ur mouse very quickly? right, u will get (gonna call it errors. so, if you believe the native steps are 50 (because thats what the software allows), use the dpi 800. try to move your mouse REALLY quickly while u are ingame. u will see that u get errors. now use 900 and see what happens.
> 
> and to be honest, i dont really care if u trust/believe me or not. the only reason i registered is to tell you the native dpi steps. i have tested a lot of mice and i would say that i am able to feel the difference if it comes to acceleration/smoothing/etc..
> 
> to all the deathadder 3.5 players who still use the standard driver (not synapse):
> dont use 450 dpi cuz that sensor works with 200 native dpi steps ... just try it out (400 vs 450 dpi)
> 
> have fun guys (feel free to add me on steam: "manseven" or Epsilon schocky / Epsilon stefaaan
> 
> --- ps sry for my ****ty english --


Considering how good a scout you are this just shows that being good at aiming has little to do with your knowledge of mice, because that's a load of carp...









Still, if you feel better with it just use 450 or 900, both equally good.

It is in native steps of 50. 800 dpi feels completely fine, and there are stats to back it up. Let me dig up some graphs from my review:



http://imgur.com/K9Fnjtm





http://imgur.com/Ffrlc9H



Those are the results for 800 dpi and they are cleaner than any other sensor I've ever seen. There are no tracking errors.


----------



## schocky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Considering how good a scout you are this just shows that being good at aiming has little to do with your knowledge of mice, because that's a load of carp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if you feel better with it just use 450 or 900, both equally good.
> 
> It is in native steps of 50. 800 dpi feels completely fine, and there are stats to back it up. Let me dig up some graphs from my review:
> 
> Those are the results for 800 dpi and they are cleaner than any other sensor I've ever seen. There are no tracking errors.


then u havent moved ur mouse very quickly @ 800 cpi








 (used 900 dpi, so 9,8/900*800 i know)

with 900 i dont get any errors, with 800 i do. but yea how i said earlier, i dont really care

btw DA3.5: try it out dude, u will see the difference...


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schocky*
> 
> then u havent moved ur mouse very quickly @ 800 cpi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (used 900 dpi, so 9,8/900*800 i know)
> 
> with 900 i dont get any errors, with 800 i do. but yea how i said earlier, i dont really care
> 
> btw DA3.5: try it out dude, u will see the difference...


How do you set DA 3.5 G to 400/800 DPI with legacy driver then? I know it got a sensitivity scaler as well but you don't really know exactly what you get with it


----------



## schocky

Download razer synapse and use 400/800. Dunno why razer used 450/900 and 1800 dpi... But yea, know ppl say "1800 is native dpi, rest is ****"


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schocky*
> 
> Download razer synapse and use 400/800. Dunno why razer used 450/900 and 1800 dpi... But yea, know ppl say "1800 is native dpi, rest is ****"


Synapse is not recommended for 3.5G tho.


----------



## jsx3

Schocky, G502 has internal CPI adjustment (not software scaling) in 50 stepping size.

The numbers pulled, more or less based off a different architecture and SROM have no relevance to the design.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schocky*
> 
> Download razer synapse and use 400/800. Dunno why razer used 450/900 and 1800 dpi... But yea, know ppl say "1800 is native dpi, rest is ****"


Divide 1800 by 2 and 4 and you'll see why they used those numbers. 1800 is native and 900 and 450 are from the sensor evenly dropping counts. 400 and 800 are Synapse interpolation.


----------



## schocky

Okidoki then. I tested the DA with 450 (standard driver) and 400 (synapse), and noticed better accuracy and no negative acceleration @400 dpi. Moreover the maxspeed was "very good". Same with the g502. Ive tried playin @800 dpi and didnt notice smoothing whatsoever, whats superb, BUT i got negative acceleration at a certain speed. With 900 it didnt happen. Tried many dpi steps and 90 is the best. Just try it out guys srsly. Just because the software says 50, it is not the native dpi (steps). I ve played fps games since many years and i hate smoothing, acceleration, too high lod, too low maxspeed etc. I just notice it, if it not 1:1. Same with the fps topic. A hint: use if u have 120hz fps_max 600 or above. Otherwise u can see screentearing. Dunno why the many ppl cant see that ... But yea, thats another topic


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schocky*
> 
> Okidoki then. I tested the DA with 450 (standard driver) and 400 (synapse), and noticed better accuracy and no negative acceleration @400 dpi. Moreover the maxspeed was "very good". Same with the g502. Ive tried playin @800 dpi and didnt notice smoothing whatsoever, whats superb, BUT i got negative acceleration at a certain speed. With 900 it didnt happen. Tried many dpi steps and 90 is the best. Just try it out guys srsly. Just because the software says 50, it is not the native dpi (steps). I ve played fps games since many years and i hate smoothing, acceleration, too high lod, too low maxspeed etc. I just notice it, if it not 1:1. Same with the fps topic. A hint: use if u have 120hz fps_max 600 or above. Otherwise u can see screentearing. Dunno why the many ppl cant see that ... But yea, thats another topic


Hey, maybe your G502 has the same problem as what Atavax noticed on his first G502?

He posted this video of negative acceleration: 




You might have exactly that problem, and that 900 DPI stuff is just some workaround you stumbled onto?

Atavax does not have the mouse any more because he sent it in to Logitech to get it replaced, so there's no way to check if 900 DPI would have worked for his issue.


----------



## metal571

I trust jsx3 10x more than a random new joiner who is on the verge of trolling.

Everybody knows the 3.5's native step is 1800...


----------



## metal571

Delete


----------



## ~kRon1k~

just got this mouse as a replacement from Logitech for my g500s that had a kink in the wire that caused the mouse to go on and off all the time. I have to say that the tracking and sensitivity of this mouse is the best of any mouse I have ever used. It is also very comfortable.


----------



## schocky

metal571, believe whatever u want







but pls, dont call me a troll ...


----------



## metal571

Dude. You don't even have hard proof, and your Enotus shot is completely phony. 9.8 m/s means you hit a button by accident while swiping which means your results are pure moot. Just a word of advice dont suddenly join telling us that we're all wrong. If you want me to stop yelling, SHOW US NUMBERS that aren't totally, 100% false.


----------



## schocky

Didnt hit a button, but k. I will use 900 because with that i dont get errors. Have fun


----------



## metal571

300 Inches per second = 7.62 m/s that is the maximum speed of that sensor. Most peoples' hands can't even reach over 5 m/s.

A reading of 9.8 m/s being posted shows you don't really care how accurate your results are whatsoever...


----------



## StrayKAT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> 300 Inches per second = 7.62 m/s that is the maximum speed of that sensor. Most peoples' hands can't even reach over 5 m/s.
> 
> A reading of 9.8 m/s being posted shows you don't really care how accurate your results are whatsoever...


Just curious, how do you know most people can't reach more than 5m/s?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrayKAT*
> 
> Just curious, how do you know most people can't reach more than 5m/s?


Swiping as hard as I can on a 70cm/360 sens on my massive Talent yields only around 5.3-5.4 m/s, if I really tried I could probably hit 6, but my sensor tops out around 5.3 and that's already way, way faster than I'd ever move in game. If you had ever used Enotus you wouldn't be asking "is 5 m/s hard to reach." Um, yes it is hard. Very few need that kind of speed, that's why mice like the Zowie FK and other 3090 mice are perfectly fine with their 3.5-4 m/s max.


----------



## StrayKAT

I didn't want to run Enotus mouse test because my AV don't stop poping-up messages about the exe file being infected with [email protected] but I just did the speed test and the fastest speed I could get was 4.92 m/s.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Swiping as hard as I can on a 70cm/360 sens on my massive Talent yields only around 5.3-5.4 m/s, if I really tried I could probably hit 6, but my sensor tops out around 5.3 and that's already way, way faster than I'd ever move in game. If you had ever used Enotus you wouldn't be asking "is 5 m/s hard to reach." Um, yes it is hard. Very few need that kind of speed, that's why mice like the Zowie FK and other 3090 mice are perfectly fine with their 3.5-4 m/s max.


Yep, you may be the most critical mouse critic on these forums, but (except the PCIe sound card thing), you've been pretty spot on in your evaluations. And when you said the sensor is flawless (besides jitter at high dpi which will happen to every sensor), you haven't been wrong yet.

And yeah the highest speed I could get on my razer goliathus speed was 4.95 m/s. And that was with a swipe SO FAST that I literally heard something 'pop' in my wrist. FAR, FAR faster than the most low sens player will EVER swipe a mouse.

So yeah, the troll's 9.8 m/s is complete baloney. The only way he could get such a reading is by intentionally forcing a errorous readout, like by having Enotus report the wrong DPI (like, 800) when you're really at 4000. (not exactly, but you get the point).


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Yep, you may be the most critical mouse critic on these forums, but (except the PCIe sound card thing), you've been pretty spot on in your evaluations. And when you said the sensor is flawless (besides jitter at high dpi which will happen to every sensor), you haven't been wrong yet.
> 
> And yeah the highest speed I could get on my razer goliathus speed was 4.95 m/s. And that was with a swipe SO FAST that I literally heard something 'pop' in my wrist. FAR, FAR faster than the most low sens player will EVER swipe a mouse.
> 
> So yeah, the troll's 9.8 m/s is complete baloney. The only way he could get such a reading is by intentionally forcing a errorous readout, like by having Enotus report the wrong DPI (like, 800) when you're really at 4000. (not exactly, but you get the point).


I am strict because I can 100% back up my claims.

ADNS-9500 and 9800: PROOF of inconsistent acceleration via that empirically recorded Xai graph.
Smoothing: there is NO true proof of this.
Enotus: it tells the truth 90% of the time, IF used correctly.

Just a few things. Us engineers don't believe a single thing we read until we have hard data on it.


----------



## Necroblob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I am strict because I can 100% back up my claims.
> 
> ADNS-9500 and 9800: PROOF of inconsistent acceleration via that empirically recorded Xai graph.
> Smoothing: there is NO true proof of this.
> Enotus: it tells the truth 90% of the time, IF used correctly.
> 
> Just a few things. Us engineers don't believe a single thing we read until we have hard data on it.


I would say smoothing is UNPROVEN but not necessarily untrue. I'm sure if you had the right recording equipment you could do a test to measure for input lag and imprecise movement. Unfortunately it isn't as easy as running enotus and taking a screenshot.

I'm not going to say that this proves anything, but my own experience is that I haven't liked any mouse with the A3090 4000dpi sensor, because it somehow felt veiled. The Deathadder or G400 sensor immediately feels like an improvement. That isn't because of the DPI or the perfect control speed because they're both more than enough for me. I can only assume it's something to do with the tracking algorithm.

(On a side note I think one of the reasons you may not believe in smoothing is because you use an Avior. When I tried one I couldnt really notice any smoothing either. The A3010 felt far better than the A3090.)


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necroblob*
> 
> I would say smoothing is UNPROVEN but not necessarily untrue. I'm sure if you had the right recording equipment you could do a test to measure for input lag and imprecise movement. Unfortunately it isn't as easy as running enotus and taking a screenshot.
> 
> I'm not going to say that this proves anything, but my own experience is that I haven't liked any mouse with the A3090 4000dpi sensor, because it somehow felt veiled. The A3010 immediately feels like an improvement. That isn't because of the DPI or the perfect control speed because they're both more than enough for me. I can only assume it's something to do with the tracking algorithm.


I'm not disproving smoothing, I just haven't seen anyone be able to measure input lag between, say 3090 SROMs. It's kind of a shame actually.


----------



## jsx3

A few things.

The 300 IPS rating for the G502 isn't a limitation. It's a machine tested estimate of high probable tracking speed factoring hardware tolerance on a very specific surface. With that said, I also legitimately doubt a human is capable of reaching those speeds by hand motion.

The Xai graph that has floated around the web should in no way be a representation of UGS sensor characteristics. The G-pad is a specific glass surface and shows similar inconsistency with other designs. There is an un factored matter of Hardware revision and basic tolerances between individual mice.

Defining inconsistent is quite difficult as LED designs share a similar curve on a different scale.


----------



## metal571

In my own empirical testing, the tracking is just like that graph, for the Sensei. Every swipe and slow return to the same spot ends up with me overshooting the original position by a DIFFERENT amount each time.

Cloth or hard mat, didn't matter.


----------



## Agrippa619

Total noob question from a soon to be owner of a G502:

Should I be using the logitech drivers at all? Wouldn't it have a "negative" effect, since it's adding yet another "filter" (Windows sensitivity, logitech driver sensitivity, in-game sensitivity) to the mouse sensitivity?

If it doesn't have a negative impact, should I be actively using the drivers ( Always have it open, maybe set it to launch when windows does) or just install, set whatever settings I like, save to the mouse on board memory, and then uninstall/never run it again?

Or maybe none of this matters?

Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I am strict because I can 100% back up my claims.
> 
> ADNS-9500 and 9800: PROOF of inconsistent acceleration via that empirically recorded Xai graph.
> Smoothing: there is NO true proof of this.
> Enotus: it tells the truth 90% of the time, IF used correctly.
> 
> Just a few things. Us engineers don't believe a single thing we read until we have hard data on it.


And what about the same sensor being built in in different mice, electronics, and lens?
You say you only judge by hard data, but you just judged all 9500/9800 mice based on the Xai graph...

(Without judging any other statmentes from you...)


----------



## SpartanVXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agrippa619*
> 
> Total noob question from a soon to be owner of a G502:
> 
> Should I be using the logitech drivers at all? Wouldn't it have a "negative" effect, since it's adding yet another "filter" (Windows sensitivity, logitech driver sensitivity, in-game sensitivity) to the mouse sensitivity?
> 
> If it doesn't have a negative impact, should I be actively using the drivers ( Always have it open, maybe set it to launch when windows does) or just install, set whatever settings I like, save to the mouse on board memory, and then uninstall/never run it again?
> 
> Or maybe none of this matters?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers


Theres a setting in which you can change it to use on-board settings (hopefully) not applying what you described as another 'filter', although I'm certain somebody can correct me on this. If you use any other Logitech devices (Keyboard/Headest) then theres not much choice since they all use LGS software for their drivers.

Question for @OP is that Blue lip at the bottom of the thumb rest the weight cover? Is there a possibility of accidentally detatching the cover if your thumb is placing pressure there? I have a claw grip with my thumb just under the thumb grip texture on that horizontal picture you posted (ie. exactly where the Blue lip is). Because of this I prefer heavy mice with a high DPI setting in which the 502 fits the bill except for that lip where I place my thumb.


----------



## Atavax

what i would do is download LGS, customize your mouse how you want it on the onboard profiles. then close LGS and delete it.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanVXL*
> 
> Theres a setting in which you can change it to use on-board settings (hopefully) not applying what you described as another 'filter', although I'm certain somebody can correct me on this. If you use any other Logitech devices (Keyboard/Headest) then theres not much choice since they all use LGS software for their drivers.
> 
> Question for @OP is that Blue lip at the bottom of the thumb rest the weight cover? Is there a possibility of accidentally detatching the cover if your thumb is placing pressure there? I have a claw grip with my thumb just under the thumb grip texture on that horizontal picture you posted (ie. exactly where the Blue lip is). Because of this I prefer heavy mice with a high DPI setting in which the 502 fits the bill except for that lip where I place my thumb.


Yes, that is part of the weight cover. And no, you cant accidentally detach it, since it has a feet under it. So however hard you push down, the cover wont go anywhere.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> And what about the same sensor being built in in different mice, electronics, and lens?
> You say you only judge by hard data, but you just judged all 9500/9800 mice based on the Xai graph...
> 
> (Without judging any other statmentes from you...)


It seems that the amount of inconsistent acceleration varies from one mouse to the next using that sensor but I can't imagine any firmwares to perfectly correct for it.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Yes, that is part of the weight cover. And no, you cant accidentally detach it, since it has a feet under it. So however hard you push down, the cover wont go anywhere.


It's impossible to open that weight door by accident. It's actually a strong magnet that keeps the door attached, and part of the casing plastic goes to where your thumb rests...blocking that from accidental opening.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> So yeah. Sniper button. Who ever thought to put it there?
> 
> If I cant get used to it, wil take the mouse apart and remove it altogether.
> 
> Other than that and the uranium scroll wheel its all good.


How about you just reassign it instead of removing it.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> How about you just reassign it instead of removing it.


How will reasignig it fix that it is physically in the way and sticks out? Its annoying. I want to stretch my thumb, but can't.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> How will reasignig it fix that it is physically in the way and sticks out? Its annoying. I want to stretch my thumb, but can't.


Good Lord how long is your thumb? The button is at the very front of the mouse, you probably need a bigger mouse then. Have you looked into a SS rival?


----------



## 2shellbonus

Well I used to use a G400. And he tip of my thumb on that mouse would be below the forward button on the side of the mouse.

On the G502 is i hold it like that the tipof my thumb ill touch the sniper button.

And no I haven't as I've lost all respect for SS after using their products and support.


----------



## Ice009

Hey Ino, just noticed that they linked your review on the product page of the G502 at PCCG, which is one of the biggest online stores here in Australia. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27518

edit : typo. I meant to say one of the biggest online stores in Australia, not "online review stores"







.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Hey Ino, just noticed that they linked your review on the product page of the G502 at PCCG, which is one of the biggest online review stores here in Australia. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27518


lolwut?
Interesting...


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schocky*
> 
> then u havent moved ur mouse very quickly @ 800 cpi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (used 900 dpi, so 9,8/900*800 i know)
> 
> with 900 i dont get any errors, with 800 i do. but yea how i said earlier, i dont really care
> 
> btw DA3.5: try it out dude, u will see the difference...


That is because your sensor hit the edge of the mousepad, giving a false reading when it loses then catches tracking.


----------



## Ashuiegi

i have a sensei a g9x a g502 and a rat 7 , you seriously cannot feel the weight difference between the 4 if you don't hold them at the same time,if you still do i suggest you see a psychiatrist,because you have obviously some ocd. If you find nothing to say about it , don't flame saying ridiculous things.
and the free wheel is a must for many users, saying that a wheel click is as efficient as free wheel show that you never used one and have no idea what you are saying.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> i have a sensei a g9x a g502 and a rat 7 , you seriously cannot feel the weight difference between the 4 if you don't hold them at the same time,if you still do i suggest you see a psychiatrist,because you have obviously some ocd. If you find nothing to say about it , don't flame saying ridiculous things.
> and the free wheel is a must for many users, saying that a wheel click is as efficient as free wheel show that you never used one and have no idea what you are saying.


Or it's maybe you who doesn't care about the weight? Imo it's even a noticeable difference between DA 3.5G and DA 2013.


----------



## Necroblob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Hey Ino, just noticed that they linked your review on the product page of the G502 at PCCG, which is one of the biggest online stores here in Australia. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27518


Rightly so, it's the most comprehensive G502 review on the internet!


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashuiegi*
> 
> i have a sensei a g9x a g502 and a rat 7 , you seriously cannot feel the weight difference between the 4 if you don't hold them at the same time,if you still do i suggest you see a psychiatrist,because you have obviously some ocd. If you find nothing to say about it , don't flame saying ridiculous things.
> and the free wheel is a must for many users, saying that a wheel click is as efficient as free wheel show that you never used one and have no idea what you are saying.


Hey , I have the same G9x , and now currently using the G700s , didn't really like the non clickyness of the G700s as compared to the G9x though , wanted to ask if the G502 is near or comparable to the G9x? Weights are about the same too? Thanks


----------



## Ashuiegi

it does click but less then a g500 , i can't tell you now i m back at home for 2 days , i only have a g500 here. for me the weight are so close that it feel the same but i never lift it anyway , i use high sensivity so i don't care about weight really shape is more important for me.
if i could i would stil use the g9x for the shape but the g502 feel better , more smooth , definetly better sensor. and my g9x has the right click that is broken sometimes it doesn't register action anymore.


----------



## DaemonClover

Ino do u think its better than.the.naos7000?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> New Logitech-only sensor from PixArt. PMW3366.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaemonClover*
> 
> Ino do u think its better than.the.naos7000?


It's already obvious that the sensor is better, the shape and design is of your own decision though


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaemonClover*
> 
> Ino do u think its better than.the.naos7000?


I also have both, and the G502 is clearly better.


----------



## CeeSA

I would be interested in your reasons. Why is the G502 better?


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> I would be interested in your reasons. Why is the G502 better?


the g502 has no smoothing while the naos 7000 has minor smoothing. The g502 has no acceleration while the naos 7000 has tiny consistent acceleration. Both have very high max perfect control speeds, but the g502 has a higher max perfect control speed. Finally if you're in to that type of thing, the naos 7000's native dpi steps stops at 5000. The g502 is native all the way up to 12000


----------



## Agrippa619

The sensor is only half (or less) of what's important in a mouse. I used the G502, it had a perfect sensor, and I'm still returning it. The shape is simply unacceptable for me, it's too heavy and the sniper button is a deal breaker.


----------



## Atavax

right, the sensor isn't the only thing, but we can't tell people which ergonomics they'll prefer...

it has a very high build quality and the best sensor on the market though.


----------



## TK421

I wonder if anyone would be able to make a better shell for the G502 internals

3D printing, anyone?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> I would be interested in your reasons. Why is the G502 better?


Well, i wont tell you so exact numbers, why its better. It just is. The feeling is better, the G502 is snappier, feels like it has less input lag.

Shape wise: dont be mislead... the naos seems to have a good palm grip, but really it does not... its not large enough, and not ergonomical enough for that. For example, my favorite shape is the Func MS-3, thats bigger and better. Still, i can play very good with the G502. It could be even better with a pinky finger rest, and a bit lighter, but these are not game braking things. What was game braking for me, is the dpi up button right beside of the LMB. I always changed up dpi in firefights... but a remapping of that button solved this problem too.


----------



## duhizy

had it for a week now and i'm fully used to the mouse, i currently have two issues with it. 1. for some odd reason it seems to get caught on my goliathus pad threads and has caused me to make some mistakes recently 2. while the weight may be easy to control after a while, there is an issue where trying to accelerate too fast with it creates too much momentum to accurately snap shot with a relaxed light grip, having to suddenly tighten your grip to stop this boulder from flying off the desk is quite taxing for your accuracy.

For those that have tried the avior 7000, do u think that these issues are enough to warrant having to return this mouse and order the avior from the states(i live in Canada). Is the difference in sensor big enough to warrant keeping the g502 and getting over these issues with time?


----------



## trUte

Thanks for the review Ino. Could you do some dpi testing on the g502 like you did for the Naos 7000 and Rival? I'd really like to know if the dpi steps are actually accurate or if they deviate like the 3310 mice.


----------



## Atavax

i wonder if even when a mouse has native steps every 50 dpi, some dpi steps perform better then others. Like If performance is really identical between 400 dpi, 500dpi, and 600 dpi on the 3366 and 3310 sensors.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> i wonder if even when a mouse has native steps every 50 dpi, some dpi steps perform better then others. Like If performance is really identical between 400 dpi, 500dpi, and 600 dpi on the 3366 and 3310 sensors.


I imagine down scaled steps (<800 I believe?) would perform equally, with up scaled steps gradually degrading in performance a bit as it gets further away from the physical sensor resolution.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trUte*
> 
> Thanks for the review Ino. Could you do some dpi testing on the g502 like you did for the Naos 7000 and Rival? I'd really like to know if the dpi steps are actually accurate or if they deviate like the 3310 mice.


No can do now, because I took apart my G502 for science...









But you can see the steps for 400, 800, 1800, 2400 and 12000 in my review. The lower steps are really accurate, 400 = 398, 800 = 807, 1800 = 1822, 2400 = 2424. Only the 12000 cpi step is a bit off with 12325, but at those high dpi steps I don't really trust my method of measuring (gliding the mouse alongside a ruler for 10 cm and see what MouseTester says).

A +/- 20 cpi difference from set value is to be expected with manufacturing tolerances, so those look really good.


----------



## tomsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> had it for a week now and i'm fully used to the mouse, i currently have two issues with it. 1. for some odd reason it seems to get caught on my goliathus pad threads and has caused me to make some mistakes recently 2. while the weight may be easy to control after a while, there is an issue where trying to accelerate too fast with it creates too much momentum to accurately snap shot with a relaxed light grip, having to suddenly tighten your grip to stop this boulder from flying off the desk is quite taxing for your accuracy.
> 
> For those that have tried the avior 7000, do u think that these issues are enough to warrant having to return this mouse and order the avior from the states(i live in Canada). Is the difference in sensor big enough to warrant keeping the g502 and getting over these issues with time?


I can pitch in my two-cents as I have both mouse sitting on my desk. I play a lot of csgo so quick precise movements are an absolute must. The weight of the g502 as you've mentioned causes a lot of momentum and does indeed affect accuracy. It's also tiring after a while swinging it around and having to counter balance the momentum. Not to mention it rattles and shakes when you're lifting and dragging your mouse as you try to turn 180 in game. And compared to the avior, it SOUNDS like it has more friction on my cloth mouse pad, though I can't really feel the friction I can still feel the extra weight. So it getting caught on yours is a high possibility.

Whether or not you should swap it, definitely if those aspects are bothering you. The sensor performance difference IMO is not noticeable at all. We're in a time and age where improvement on a sensor is very marginal. You're not going to notice a difference unless you try extremely hard to.

Go for the mouse that fits your hand. I found both mouse to be comfortable. Like a glove it's what feels best, they all serve the same purpose.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trUte*
> 
> Thanks for the review Ino. Could you do some dpi testing on the g502 like you did for the Naos 7000 and Rival? I'd really like to know if the dpi steps are actually accurate or if they deviate like the 3310 mice.


Ok, I did it up to 4000 dpi and for the 12000 dpi step, more carefully this time.



http://imgur.com/yqGMSdr



Excact results:

400 409
800 813
1200 1199
1600 1618
2000 2014
2400 2417
2800 2832
3200 3224
3600 3578
4000 4027
12000 12021

Pretty accurate if you ask me.


----------



## TK421

It goes beyond 12K DPi

o_o


----------



## trUte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Ok, I did it up to 4000 dpi and for the 12000 dpi step, more carefully this time.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yqGMSdr
> 
> 
> 
> Excact results:
> 
> 400 409
> 800 813
> 1200 1199
> 1600 1618
> 2000 2014
> 2400 2417
> 2800 2832
> 3200 3224
> 3600 3578
> 4000 4027
> 12000 12021
> 
> Pretty accurate if you ask me.


Thank you very much for taking the time to test this. I felt like my sensitivity was a little off when I tried switching from my g400 to the naos 7000 and I was worried the g502 might have the same issue.


----------



## maxvons

I think this is the best mouse out there until I get my hands on the Avior 7000 tomorrow. If I don't like the Avior better, I'm sticking with the G502 for a long time.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Yes, that is part of the weight cover. And no, you cant accidentally detach it, since it has a feet under it. So however hard you push down, the cover wont go anywhere.


Actually there's a strong magnet that keeps the door closed, so latch that will wear out or anything. And you cant accidentally open the door..there's part of the casing that goes down where your thumb rests, which covers the "door" part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Ok, I did it up to 4000 dpi and for the 12000 dpi step, more carefully this time.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yqGMSdr
> 
> 
> 
> Excact results:
> 
> 400 409
> 800 813
> 1200 1199
> 1600 1618
> 2000 2014
> 2400 2417
> 2800 2832
> 3200 3224
> 3600 3578
> 4000 4027
> 12000 12021
> 
> Pretty accurate if you ask me.


Ino, why does the red line stop at 4000? Is that where you start getting jitters? Is that a sensor resolution limitation point? (3500 dpi is 100% jitter free).


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Ino, why does the red line stop at 4000? Is that where you start getting jitters? Is that a sensor resolution limitation point? (3500 dpi is 100% jitter free).


I guess he just got bored testing it. If you look at the list he wrote down, not the graph, there is one 12000 DPI measurement he made. That one is also just as perfect as all the tested steps up to 4000 DPI were. Looking at that, you'd assume there's probably nothing interesting going on with all those missing steps between 4000 and 12000.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Actually there's a strong magnet that keeps the door closed, so latch that will wear out or anything. And you cant accidentally open the door..there's part of the casing that goes down where your thumb rests, which covers the "door" part.
> Ino, why does the red line stop at 4000? Is that where you start getting jitters? Is that a sensor resolution limitation point? (3500 dpi is 100% jitter free).


He said "Ok, I did it up to 4000 dpi and for the 12000 dpi step, more carefully this time.". He didn't test it higher on that one.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Actually there's a strong magnet that keeps the door closed, so latch that will wear out or anything. And you cant accidentally open the door..there's part of the casing that goes down where your thumb rests, which covers the "door" part.
> Ino, why does the red line stop at 4000? Is that where you start getting jitters? Is that a sensor resolution limitation point? (3500 dpi is 100% jitter free).


Both above me are correct. 4000 is where I stopped testing, that's why the red line stops there.


----------



## watchthisspace

My G502 arrived today.

Here are my first 10 minutes thoughts compared against my R.A.T 7. Purely subjective and not really worth noting:

- Initial feeling is that the R.A.T 7 feels better built. It doesn't (to me) exibit a plastic feeling to even, ignoring the metal chassis

- The R.A.T 7 glides over my Razer Goliathus mat smoother.

- The Logitech is notably lighter compared to the R.A.T 7. Both mice have no weight added to it. I like the lightness of the Logitech

- I prefer the R.A.T 7s scroll wheel.

- The Logitech surprisingly fits better in my hand even with the R.A.T 7 set up for my liking.

I've noticed the bars which show which profile you're in dim after a few seconds. I'd prefer it to stay always on so I can tell which profile I'm using.


----------



## PurpleFurple

I got one little question can you set everything you want too the the big thumb button.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleFurple*
> 
> I got one little question can you set everything you want too the the big thumb button.


Yup. It's fully programmable.


----------



## wesleytang92

Such not awesome review dude, thanks!


----------



## PurpleFurple

Thank you! gonna buy this now


----------



## UnknownPlayer

Great, detailed review man, rep up!

I've found this 



, although it's a bit higher than mine current mouse, the G9 (had it for over 6 years now), I think I'll purchase the new G502 in first given chance!


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Both above me are correct. 4000 is where I stopped testing, that's why the red line stops there.


Hey there, currently I'm in market for gaming keyboard mouse, I've already decided the keyboard which is gonna be Corsair K70, but I'm suck in choice of mouse, let me tell you this much before asking your advice, I play FPS games only, I'm not interested in MMO capabilities of this mouse, I play bf4,cs,cod,farcry,titanfall and such

so as you may already gussed sensor prcesion is essential for nice FPS gaming experience(since you've already stated that this senor is the best you've encountered I'm not asking that question any more) but rather I wanna ask about the DPI shift button(sniper button)... is it easy to reach? is it comfortable to use? does it work fine and such?

currently I'm considering this mouse over Corsair M65, would you recommend me this mouse over M65 for FPS gaming? thanks.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> so as you may already gussed sensor prcesion is essential for nice FPS gaming experience(since you've already stated that this senor is the best you've encountered I'm not asking that question any more)


The 3366 is only the "best" if you NEED a really high perfect control speed, and you WANT high DPI.

As far as precision in FPS games go, the MLT04 sensor is still the reigning champion. Almost all other mice (including the 3366) have some kind of smoothing delay that causes the mouse to feel inaccurate ingame.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139543/official-the-mouse-suggestion-thread/2600_50#post_22420357


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> The 3366 is only the "best" if you NEED a really high perfect control speed, and you WANT high DPI.
> 
> As far as precision in FPS games go, the MLT04 sensor is still the reigning champion. Almost all other mice (including the 3366) have some kind of smoothing delay that causes the mouse to feel inaccurate ingame.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139543/official-the-mouse-suggestion-thread/2600_50#post_22420357


thanks for response







I don't really need high perfect control speed nor over 6000dpi mouse.

But what about the delay as far as I'm concerned this mouse has the lowest delay out of the most mice out there? they advertise it as 1ms delay, isn't it great for FPS games?

what are some nice mice using MLT04 sensor? and if do you have any recommendation for particular FPS mouse? thanks


----------



## vinzbe

Exactly. who needs more than 400 dpi and 1.5 m/s anyway?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> thanks for response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really need high perfect control speed nor over 6000dpi mouse.
> 
> But what about the delay as far as I'm concerned this mouse has the lowest delay out of the most mice out there? they advertise it as 1ms delay, isn't it great for FPS games?
> 
> what are some nice mice using MLT04 sensor? and if do you have any recommendation for particular FPS mouse? thanks


There are probably none that you'll find interesting. It is the sensor that was used in the year 2000 in Microsoft mice. It's MaximilianKohler's pet project to raise awareness that since that time there was no other sensor built that felt as snappy as the one in those old mice. This G502 is actually the mouse he himself thinks is the best out of the current mice, the mouse that comes closest to the feel he's searching for.

The MLT04 mice are not interesting for you because you would have to hunt down old mice on eBay. They are also running at 125 Hz polling rate, so you would need to hack your Windows 7 to force 500 Hz. The old mice were named Wheel Mouse Optical (1.1a), and IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> There are probably none that you'll find interesting. It is the sensor that was used in the year 2000 in Microsoft mice. It's MaximilianKohler's pet project to raise awareness that since that time there was no other sensor built that felt as snappy as the one in those old mice. This G502 is actually the mouse he himself thinks is the best out of the current mice, the mouse that comes closest to the feel he's searching for.
> 
> The MLT04 mice are not interesting for you because you would have to hunt down old mice on eBay. They are also running at 125 Hz polling rate, so you would need to hack your Windows 7 to force 500 Hz. The old mice were named Wheel Mouse Optical (1.1a), and IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0.


I like how you tell him what he is and isn't interested in.

The G502 mouse has more glaring flaws than just the smoothing delay. I've never recommended the G502 to anyone.

And "hack your windows 7"? Ha. Since when is installing a program "hacking"?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> thanks for response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really need high perfect control speed nor over 6000dpi mouse.
> 
> But what about the delay as far as I'm concerned this mouse has the lowest delay out of the most mice out there? they advertise it as 1ms delay, isn't it great for FPS games?
> 
> what are some nice mice using MLT04 sensor? and if do you have any recommendation for particular FPS mouse? thanks


1ms is the polling rate. That's different than the "smoothing delay" that makes mice feel inaccurate.

Wheel mouse optical (3 buttons), IE 1.1, and IE 3.0 all have the MLT04.

If I were to get one now, I'd get the IE 1.1 with Steelseries rubber coating. I prefer the 1.1 shape & button placement over the 3.0, and the SS ruber coated versions fix the issue of the coating not providing any grip. Some people might prefer the 3.0's shape though.

You could check aliexpress.com or ebay.


----------



## metal571

None of the mice using the MLT04 are being manufactured anymore, you have to go hunting for them specifically. Otherwise, even I would mention them as an option for people using a very specific sensitivity range.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> There are probably none that you'll find interesting. It is the sensor that was used in the year 2000 in Microsoft mice. It's MaximilianKohler's pet project to raise awareness that since that time there was no other sensor built that felt as snappy as the one in those old mice. This G502 is actually the mouse he himself thinks is the best out of the current mice, the mouse that comes closest to the feel he's searching for.
> 
> The MLT04 mice are not interesting for you because you would have to hunt down old mice on eBay. They are also running at 125 Hz polling rate, so you would need to hack your Windows 7 to force 500 Hz. The old mice were named Wheel Mouse Optical (1.1a), and IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> I like how you tell him what he is and isn't interested in.
> 
> The G502 mouse has more glaring flaws than just the smoothing delay. I've never recommended the G502 to anyone.
> 
> And "hack your windows 7"? Ha. Since when is installing a program "hacking"?
> 1ms is the polling rate. That's different than the "smoothing delay" that makes mice feel inaccurate.
> 
> Wheel mouse optical (3 buttons), IE 1.1, and IE 3.0 all have the MLT04.
> 
> If I were to get one now, I'd get the IE 1.1 with Steelseries rubber coating. I prefer the 1.1 shape & button placement over the 3.0, and the SS ruber coated versions fix the issue of the coating not providing any grip. Some people might prefer the 3.0's shape though.
> 
> You could check aliexpress.com or ebay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> None of the mice using the MLT04 are being manufactured anymore, you have to go hunting for them specifically. Otherwise, even I would mention them as an option for people using a very specific sensitivity range.


Well, I got all this, but I'm in a market right now and I can't choose a mouse so I need mice that are currently being manufactured... anybody can recommend this G502 or Corsair M65 or something else? any recommendation for FPS mice? thanks guys


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Well, I got all this, but I'm in a market right now and I can't choose a mouse so I need mice that are currently being manufactured... anybody can recommend this G502 or Corsair M65 or something else? any recommendation for FPS mice? thanks guys


Depends on your grip, really. Zowie FK1, Mionix Avior 7000, SteelSeries Rival, Roccat Kone Pure Military, Razer DeathAdder 2013. Just don't buy anything that's laser.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Well, I got all this, but I'm in a market right now and I can't choose a mouse *so I need mice that are currently being manufactured*... anybody can recommend this G502 or Corsair M65 or something else? any recommendation for FPS mice? thanks guys


What? You can buy the MLT04 mice brand new... what more do you need?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Depends on your grip, really. Zowie FK1, Mionix Avior 7000, SteelSeries Rival, Roccat Kone Pure Military, Razer DeathAdder 2013. Just don't buy anything that's laser.


Is the Kone pure military out yet? That's probably the mouse I'd recommend to most people due to it's shape. It seems like it's got a much better shape than most other recent mice.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> I like how you tell him what he is and isn't interested in.
> 
> The G502 mouse has more glaring flaws than just the smoothing delay. I've never recommended the G502 to anyone.


You are completely ignoring that he asked about its MMO features and specifically the Sniper Button of the mouse. That's apparently the reason he stumbled upon the G502 and came to ask. I feel it should be safe to say the IME3.0 will be disqualified. He might be exactly the person Logitech wanted to target with this mouse, and if they did a good job there should be a good chance that he'll be totally happy.

My opinion:

Its sensor is great, the wheel might be neat on the desktop or something (I don't like free scroll wheels so never use the feature so can't answer about how good it works).

The software it has can do a lot with the button configuration, and I bet there's a community of people somewhere sharing macros and ideas (I wasn't interested so again can't answer).

The mouse is too heavy for me, but I do have issues with some 10+ year old RSI where the issues regularly come and go, so again don't want to decide for other people.

I feel this thread is a bit infested with people that are chatting too much without really being in the G502's target group. So if you then go and ask in some M65 thread somewhere, there's perhaps only people subscribed that are using it and happy with it, there will be positive answers and then the choice of someone undecided will end up being M65 over G502 (I don't know the M65 so don't want to answer, only heard it's laser and I don't like laser).









I'd buy it somewhere where you know you can return it after checking it out for a day or so.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> What? You can buy the MLT04 mice brand new... what more do you need?
> Is the Kone pure military out yet? That's probably the mouse I'd recommend to most people due to it's shape. It seems like it's got a much better shape than most other recent mice.


I think it's out but not sure if in the USA yet. People have posted their impressions already


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I think it's out but not sure if in the USA yet. People have posted their impressions already


The exact names to search for are apparently "kone pure naval" and "kone pure camo", not "military". There seem to be rip-off prices on amazon.com, it seems imported or something. It's 70 € over here (and there's no shortage or anything), so I'd guess the real price should be $80 or so?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> You are completely ignoring that he asked about its MMO features and specifically the Sniper Button of the mouse. That's apparently the reason he stumbled upon the G502 and came to ask. I feel it should be safe to say the IME3.0 will be disqualified. He might be exactly the person Logitech wanted to target with this mouse, and if they did a good job there should be a good chance that he'll be totally happy.


He said "_I'm *not* interested in MMO capabilities of this mouse"_.

And the overall consensus is that they did NOT do a good job with this mouse.

As far as the sniper button, @RetiredAssassin it's TOO easy to hit. All of the buttons are poorly placed in my opinion. In the first link I posted there was a link to my review of the mouse where I talked about the poor button placement.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> He said "_I'm *not* interested in MMO capabilities of this mouse"_.
> 
> And the overall consensus is that they did NOT do a good job with this mouse.
> 
> As far as the sniper button, @RetiredAssassin it's TOO easy to hit. All of the buttons are poorly placed in my opinion. In the first link I posted there was a link to my review of the mouse where I talked about the poor button placement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> You are completely ignoring that he asked about its MMO features and specifically the Sniper Button of the mouse. That's apparently the reason he stumbled upon the G502 and came to ask. I feel it should be safe to say the IME3.0 will be disqualified. He might be exactly the person Logitech wanted to target with this mouse, and if they did a good job there should be a good chance that he'll be totally happy.
> 
> My opinion:
> 
> Its sensor is great, the wheel might be neat on the desktop or something (I don't like free scroll wheels so never use the feature so can't answer about how good it works).
> 
> The software it has can do a lot with the button configuration, and I bet there's a community of people somewhere sharing macros and ideas (I wasn't interested so again can't answer).
> 
> The mouse is too heavy for me, but I do have issues with some 10+ year old RSI where the issues regularly come and go, so again don't want to decide for other people.
> 
> I feel this thread is a bit infested with people that are chatting too much without really being in the G502's target group. So if you then go and ask in some M65 thread somewhere, there's perhaps only people subscribed that are using it and happy with it, there will be positive answers and then the choice of someone undecided will end up being M65 over G502 (I don't know the M65 so don't want to answer, only heard it's laser and I don't like laser).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy it somewhere where you know you can return it after checking it out for a day or so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> What? You can buy the MLT04 mice brand new... what more do you need?
> Is the Kone pure military out yet? That's probably the mouse I'd recommend to most people due to it's shape. It seems like it's got a much better shape than most other recent mice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Depends on your grip, really. Zowie FK1, Mionix Avior 7000, SteelSeries Rival, Roccat Kone Pure Military, Razer DeathAdder 2013. Just don't buy anything that's laser.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> He said "_I'm *not* interested in MMO capabilities of this mouse"_.
> 
> And the overall consensus is that they did NOT do a good job with this mouse.
> 
> As far as the sniper button, @RetiredAssassin it's TOO easy to hit. All of the buttons are poorly placed in my opinion. In the first link I posted there was a link to my review of the mouse where I talked about the poor button placement.


Folks I really appericiate that you guys take your time to help me figure out, this far I figured out that I should look for optical mouse only, but there is one thing that upset me, I realize these recommended mice have pretty nice sensors and grip butt... the problem is that none of these FPS mouse since none of them have DPI downshift(sniper) button, all these mice *Zowie FK1, Mionix Avior 7000, SteelSeries Rival, Roccat Kone Pure Military, Razer DeathAdder 2013* look pretty awesome and I'm pretty sure they've nice sensor and grip as well, but the problem is that they feature only browser "back" and "fourth" buttons as macro keys, and even tho I can reprogram them as DPI downshift button it won't be the best idea, you know I need these type of good optical sensor mouse that has some sort of DPI downshift button that's easily reachable and placed at comfortable place, the reason I was looking at *M65, Level 10, EVGA TORQ X10 and G502, R.A.T*? is because they specifically feature DPI downshift button and this feature for more is more important than grip of the mouse since what I'm gonna do with good optical sensor and grip it it simply doesn't do what I want from it? I just kind of come to conclusion that the type of mouse I want doesn't exist in the market as of now ?









once again, I appreciate every single of you for taking your time and helping me out with my decision, I'm about to put my order on July 1st as my motherboard will be available by then, so I need to really figure out this mouse choice otherwise my mind already blows...


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Folks I really appericiate that you guys take your time to help me figure out, this far I figured out that I should look for optical mouse only, but there is one thing that upset me, I realize these recommended mice have pretty nice sensors and grip butt... the problem is that none of these FPS mouse since none of them have DPI downshift(sniper) button, all these mice *Zowie FK1, Mionix Avior 7000, SteelSeries Rival, Roccat Kone Pure Military, Razer DeathAdder 2013* look pretty awesome and I'm pretty sure they've nice sensor and grip as well, but the problem is that they feature only browser "back" and "fourth" buttons as macro keys, and even tho I can reprogram them as DPI downshift button it won't be the best idea, you know I need these type of good optical sensor mouse that has some sort of DPI downshift button that's easily reachable and placed at comfortable place, the reason I was looking at *M65, Level 10, EVGA TORQ X10 and G502, R.A.T*? is because they specifically feature DPI downshift button and this feature for more is more important than grip of the mouse since what I'm gonna do with good optical sensor and grip it it simply doesn't do what I want from it? I just kind of come to conclusion that the type of mouse I want doesn't exist in the market as of now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again, I appreciate every single of you for taking your time and helping me out with my decision, I'm about to put my order on July 1st as my motherboard will be available by then, so I need to really figure out this mouse choice otherwise my mind already blows...


The G502 is your only option if you must have a sniper button as far as I know.

Just no that absolutely no competitive FPS player ever, ever uses a sniper button. Never.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> The G502 is your only option if you must have a sniper button as far as I know.
> 
> Just no that absolutely no competitive FPS player ever, ever uses a sniper button. Never.


what?








what do you mean no FPS player uses sniper button, I mean you well may be correct since I didn't have PC for long time nor had any of these type of mice... but I just kinda had the feeling that all FPS players use that sniper button very frequently especially when they play with a sniper supposedly it should come extremely handy? if the button is over there and gives such wonderful capability aiming easily on distance why wouldn't they use it?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean no FPS player uses sniper button, I mean you well may be correct since I didn't have PC for long time nor had any of these type of mice... but I just kinda had the feeling that all FPS players use that sniper button very frequently especially when they play with a sniper supposedly it should come extremely handy? if the button is over there and gives such wonderful capability aiming easily on distance why wouldn't they use it?


You get used to one sensitivity... when muscle memory is king, you want to train yourself to one and only one sensitivity. Nobody ever uses those things. It takes me 35cm to make a 180 degree turn in FPS gaming which results in extremely high accuracy. Never do I ever change CPI.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean no FPS player uses sniper button, I mean you well may be correct since I didn't have PC for long time nor had any of these type of mice... but I just kinda had the feeling that all FPS players use that sniper button very frequently especially when they play with a sniper supposedly it should come extremely handy? if the button is over there and gives such wonderful capability aiming easily on distance why wouldn't they use it?


No, lol. It's a total gimmick for noobs.

You shouldn't be changing your DPI during a competitive game.

The G400 has up and down DPI buttons though, if you insist. I haven't tested the G400 myself though, and I heard it has a faulty scroll wheel.

I would definitely not recommend the G502. The mouse is way too heavy, poor button placement, too narrow in the back, scroll wheel too far back, middle button hard to click causing accidental scrolls.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> The 3366 is only the "best" if you NEED a really high perfect control speed, and you WANT high DPI.
> 
> As far as precision in FPS games go, the MLT04 sensor is still the reigning champion. Almost all other mice (including the 3366) have some kind of smoothing delay that causes the mouse to feel inaccurate ingame.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139543/official-the-mouse-suggestion-thread/2600_50#post_22420357


The 3366 was built without smoothing. There is none. It really is just a different sensor architecture with a different tracking algorithm than the older tech.

Regarding the sniper button: it works as expected and was easy to reach form me while not being in the way. I don't switch dpi though so I deactivated it anyway.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> The 3366 was built without smoothing. There is none. It really is just a different sensor architecture with a different tracking algorithm than the older tech.
> 
> Regarding the sniper button: it works as expected and was easy to reach form me while not being in the way. I don't switch dpi though so I deactivated it anyway.


I thought we established that the inaccurate, "slippery" feeling in FPS games was due to the smoothing delay caused by implementation of high DPI. You said you were going to order an MLT04 mouse to test it yourself, did you receive it yet?


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> The 3366 was built without smoothing. There is none. It really is just a different sensor architecture with a different tracking algorithm than the older tech.
> 
> Regarding the sniper button: it works as expected and was easy to reach form me while not being in the way. I don't switch dpi though so I deactivated it anyway.


let me ask your something else please, is it a good thing that G502 doesn't have that smoothing delay at all or it's something you actually prefer a mouse to have?

sorry for lame questions, I'm a newbie just trying to get my thoughts together 'cause I've only 4 days left to put an entire ground up hardware order on NewEgg and I want to be well education on stuff I'm gonna buy since I'm spending over 3.5K on this rig, so I've pretty much decided the most hardware, the only thing I'm hesitant so far is the mouse, and I've just learned that sniper button isn't really as much used as I though, so this leaves me thinking what then I should look for in a good mouse? good optical sensor and good grip mouse I assume?

Thanks


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Depends on your grip, really. Zowie FK1, Mionix Avior 7000, SteelSeries Rival, Roccat Kone Pure Military, Razer DeathAdder 2013. Just don't buy anything that's laser.


I just once again took a glance at your recommended mice and one of them looks pretty nice even tho it's not exactly that FPS mouse but it looks decent, would you recommend me this one?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826436020&cm_re=Roccat_Kone-_-26-436-020-_-Product

I looked up for Roccat Kone and this is the only model that is optical, all the other rest were Laser sensor and since you've suggested me to not get a laser mouse I just ignored them.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> I thought we established that the inaccurate, "slippery" feeling in FPS games was due to the smoothing delay caused by implementation of high DPI. You said you were going to order an MLT04 mouse to test it yourself, did you receive it yet?


I don't know what you feel with the 3366, all I know is that it has no smoothing.

Regarding the MLT04: I would, if there were any reasonably priced ones. All I've found so far were well over 20€ (used) and the only new ones here in Germany even 95€ and more. Not going to spend so much for something I can't use anyway because of the low pcs.

I was looking for one on flea markets too, but no luck so far


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Depends on your grip, really. Zowie FK1, Mionix Avior 7000, SteelSeries Rival, Roccat Kone Pure Military, Razer DeathAdder 2013. Just don't buy anything that's laser.
> 
> 
> 
> I just once again took a glance at your recommended mice and one of them looks pretty nice even tho it's not exactly that FPS mouse but it looks decent, would you recommend me this one?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826436020&cm_re=Roccat_Kone-_-26-436-020-_-Product
> 
> I looked up for Roccat Kone and this is the only model that is optical, all the other rest were Laser sensor and since you've suggested me to not get a laser mouse I just ignored them.
Click to expand...

With "military", that was meant to be a different model than this normal "kone pure optical". It seems it's not yet sold in the US. The new ones are called "kone pure camo" and "kone pure naval". One is an olive green color, the other some sort of gray. You will see 5000 dpi mentioned for those. That's the sign that it has that newer sensor.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> let me ask your something else please, is it a good thing that G502 doesn't have that smoothing delay at all or it's something you actually prefer a mouse to have?
> 
> sorry for lame questions, I'm a newbie just trying to get my thoughts together 'cause I've only 4 days left to put an entire ground up hardware order on NewEgg and I want to be well education on stuff I'm gonna buy since I'm spending over 3.5K on this rig, so I've pretty much decided the most hardware, the only thing I'm hesitant so far is the mouse, and I've just learned that sniper button isn't really as much used as I though, so this leaves me thinking what then I should look for in a good mouse? good optical sensor and good grip mouse I assume?
> 
> Thanks


You do NOT want "smoothing". It makes the mice feel inaccurate in FPS games.

What you should look for in a gaming mouse is:

* Shape, grip, coating.
* Button placement.
* Sensor performance:

Does the mouse malfunction when you move it as fast as you'll be using it? If you use very low sensitivity you'll be moving the mouse faster and will need a higher malfunction speed.
Does the sensor have other issues? Various sensors have a variety of different "glitches/bugs". You should google or search/ask in sensor/mouse specific threads about the mice you're interested in.
LOD - Lift Off Distance is the distance you must lift your mouse in order for it to stop tracking. A low LOD is preferable for most people because you don't want to have to lift the mouse really high to reposition it.
Accuracy of sensor - this is something that is not currently possible to measure. Some sensors feel more accurate than others. The MLT04 mice and Razer Copperhead are the most accurate mice I've tried to date.

If you look at the youtube reviews I did and ones other people have done like these: youtube.com/user/Ramla777 - you will get a much better understanding of what to look for and what problems a specific mouse might have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I just once again took a glance at your recommended mice and one of them looks pretty nice even tho it's not exactly that FPS mouse but it looks decent, would you recommend me this one?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826436020&cm_re=Roccat_Kone-_-26-436-020-_-Product
> 
> I looked up for Roccat Kone and this is the only model that is optical, all the other rest were Laser sensor and since you've suggested me to not get a laser mouse I just ignored them.


No, all the mice he listed are optical sensors. And not all laser sensors are terrible. Xai and copperhead are both laser sensors. I would have kept my xai if the shape was not claw/fingertip only for large hands. And the copperhead was very accurate but had very low malfunction speed.

Out of all the mice he listed, I would say the Roccat or FK1 would be your best bet, though the FK1 will be released in the beginning of July, and the Roccat is just being released now and isn't available in the US yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I don't know what you feel with the 3366, all I know is that it has no smoothing.
> 
> Regarding the MLT04: I would, if there were any reasonably priced ones. All I've found so far were well over 20€ (used) and the only new ones here in Germany even 95€ and more. Not going to spend so much for something I can't use anyway because of the low pcs.
> 
> I was looking for one on flea markets too, but no luck so far


Did you look in the aliexpress.com link that I posted above to RetiredAssassin? They have new SS coated Intellimice there for ~$30.

If you insist that the mouse has no smoothing delay then I'm going to have to go back to calling it inaccurate, as there's not another term to use to describe the smoothing/glossy/slippery/inaccurate feeling in FPS games.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Xai and copperhead are both laser sensors. I would have kept my xai if the shape was not claw/fingertip only for large hands.


Doesn't the XAI have random accel? With 9500 sensor?

Addressing the smoothing issue, I bought an IE3.0 secondhanded, and compared it to the G502 (both 400DPi and 1000hz)

In BF4, I cannot tell the difference :/


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Doesn't the XAI have random accel? With 9500 sensor?
> 
> Addressing the smoothing issue, I bought an IE3.0 secondhanded, and compared it to the G502 (both 400DPi and 1000hz)
> 
> In BF4, I cannot tell the difference :/


You have 1.6 though too, so test it in that.

I don't know what game Metal tests it in, but he primarily plays Battlefield too and he can feel it.

About the xai, yes I've heard it has positive accel, but for me the sensor felt good enough to switch to if it weren't for the bad shape.

Also, you're better off using the 3.0 at 500hz since it can't keep 1000 constant.


----------



## TK421

Hmm, but in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/854100/gaming-mouse-sensor-list/920

It says MLT04 can hold 1000hz stable.

I will try the mouse in cs1.6


----------



## metal571

1.6 would probably show the flaw. I felt a difference even t 60 Hz in cod4 back in the day.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> You do NOT want "smoothing". It makes the mice feel inaccurate in FPS games.
> 
> What you should look for in a gaming mouse is:
> 
> * Shape, grip, coating.
> * Button placement.
> * Sensor performance:
> 
> Does the mouse malfunction when you move it as fast as you'll be using it? If you use very low sensitivity you'll be moving the mouse faster and will need a higher malfunction speed.
> Does the sensor have other issues? Various sensors have a variety of different "glitches/bugs". You should google or search/ask in sensor/mouse specific threads about the mice you're interested in.
> LOD - Lift Off Distance is the distance you must lift your mouse in order for it to stop tracking. A low LOD is preferable for most people because you don't want to have to lift the mouse really high to reposition it.
> Accuracy of sensor - this is something that is not currently possible to measure. Some sensors feel more accurate than others. The MLT04 mice and Razer Copperhead are the most accurate mice I've tried to date.
> 
> If you look at the youtube reviews I did and ones other people have done like these: youtube.com/user/Ramla777 - you will get a much better understanding of what to look for and what problems a specific mouse might have.
> No, all the mice he listed are optical sensors. And not all laser sensors are terrible. Xai and copperhead are both laser sensors. I would have kept my xai if the shape was not claw/fingertip only for large hands. And the copperhead was very accurate but had very low malfunction speed.
> 
> Out of all the mice he listed, I would say the Roccat or FK1 would be your best bet, though the FK1 will be released in the beginning of July, and the Roccat is just being released now and isn't available in the US yet.
> Did you look in the aliexpress.com link that I posted above to RetiredAssassin? They have new SS coated Intellimice there for ~$30.
> 
> If you insist that the mouse has no smoothing delay then I'm going to have to go back to calling it inaccurate, as there's not another term to use to describe the smoothing/glossy/slippery/inaccurate feeling in FPS games.


Thanks a lot







ok now that FPS downshift button is in the paste and I decided to pick up ROCCAT Kone Pure Optical mouse, I've done some research about that "Military" ROCCAT but it doesn't seem to be available in US, is there any estimated release date for this Military mouse or I just should go ahead and get this ROCCAT Kone Pure Optical?

"No, all the mice he listed are optical sensors" -- hmm this is weird, because I don't think so... when I searched for ROCCAT Kone mice on NewEgg all of them were Laser except ROCCAT Kone Pure Optical.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok now that FPS downshift button is in the paste and I decided to pick up ROCCAT Kone Pure Optical mouse, I've done some research about that "Military" ROCCAT but it doesn't seem to be available in US, is there any estimated release date for this Military mouse or I just should go ahead and get this ROCCAT Kone Pure Optical?
> 
> "No, all the mice he listed are optical sensors" -- hmm this is weird, because I don't think so... when I searched for ROCCAT Kone mice on NewEgg all of them were Laser except ROCCAT Kone Pure Optical.


The only Roccat mouse he listed was the Roccat Kone Pure Military, which is an Optical sensor. It's supposed to be a little better than the Kone pure optical, but I haven't tried either one.


----------



## metal571

There's also the Savu technically.


----------



## Amr0d

Well, there are 25 other pages full of posts and I am sorry if this question has been answered already but how does the mouse feel and work compared to the G700, is it better? I am just curios because of the numbers 502 < 700 etc.

I am looking for a new mouse since my Sensei isn't working anymore after half a year and I can't really decide to buy another G700s or the G502.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amr0d*
> 
> Well, there are 25 other pages full of posts and I am sorry if this question has been answered already but how does the mouse feel and work compared to the G700, is it better? I am just curios because of the numbers 502 < 700 etc.
> 
> I am looking for a new mouse since my Sensei isn't working anymore after half a year and I can't really decide to buy another G700s or the G502.


Definitely get the G502 over any G700 mouse.


----------



## Screwball

Would it be possible to put the sensor in a g400 shell with minimal modding?


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screwball*
> 
> Would it be possible to put the sensor in a g400 shell with minimal modding?


No.

The G502 uses a dedicated daughterboard for its sensor.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> No.
> 
> The G502 uses a dedicated daughterboard for its sensor.


Wonder what real advantages does using a separate board might have?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> No.
> 
> The G502 uses a dedicated daughterboard for its sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what real advantages does using a separate board might have?
Click to expand...

I think it's so that the weight system they wanted to have works. The layer with the sensor's daughter board is the same as where all those weights are. The weights are surrounding the sensor, so the rest of the mouse electronics with the main PCB has to move one layer up.


----------



## James N

So Ino. since you have both which one would you prefer for super low sense FPS gaming. Which sensor feels like it is doing a better job and comes close to the Deathadder (No accel, path correction, max tracking speed)? The G502 or the FK1?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Which sensor feels like it is doing a better job and comes close to the Deathadder ? The G502 or the FK1?


aren't they both (3366/3310 sensors) very much superior to Razer/DA sensors ?


----------



## James N

It is not only about the sensor, even if you take 2 identical sensors and use them in different mice, then their performance can still differ and being impacted by firmware, drivers, the pcb and lens modifications.


----------



## ChevChelios

all of those things are nigh-flawless in both 3310/3366 as far as I know


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> So Ino. since you have both which one would you prefer for super low sense FPS gaming. Which sensor feels like it is doing a better job and comes close to the Deathadder (No accel, path correction, max tracking speed)? The G502 or the FK1?


FK1, lower weight, less buttons in the way, sensor doesn't make a difference for me in FPS games between these two. The FK1 implementation of the 3310 feels very nice.


----------



## James N

Thank you for your fast response.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> The FK1 implementation of the 3310 feels very nice.


Which other 3310 mice are you comparing it to? Just the Naos 7000 or have you tried others as well?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Which other 3310 mice are you comparing it to? Just the Naos 7000 or have you tried others as well?


NAOS and Rival.

Feels good in general.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

*READ THIS IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN LOGITECH G502*

I've G502 and I do a lot of FPS gaming with this mouse, I don't have numeral stats for this mouse and but I can tell it's awesome gaming mouse, some people might have problems with it's shape(it's long narrow mouse as opposed to probably most mice out there that are wide and short). I totally love this mouse, great build quality, sensor is awesome too no acceleration at all, software is great, extra buttons are cool too and I use them as well, before purchasing it some people actually didn't recommend me this mouse due to it's organomics and uncomfortable shape, quite some folks head problems reaching side buttons without positioning the mouse and some couldn't use the dpi shift button on left side at all, soo after getting this mouse I came to conclusion is that mouse is like a girlfriend, there's no accounting for taste... I comfortable reach all buttons on this mouse without positioning it at all, while I've comfort grip on mouse during the game I can reach both side buttons and sniper ones without any hassle, always there have been some folks that would accidentally hit dpi up/down buttons located closely to the left click, I wanna say this thing never happened to be even once, I never accidentally clicked these buttons eve the very first day I've got it, I had pretty easy time getting used to this mouse and still loving it, the only thing I'd probably dislike about this mouse is something that everybody complained about.... most guys said that this mouse is already heavy before even loading the weights, I find this to NOT be the case with me at all... I've loaded all weights into this mouse and it still feels pretty light which I don't like much, I'd definitely much prefer if it was a bit heavier or weights were heavier. Other than these I mentioned above I really love this mouse and would recommend to anybody any day of the week, it's truly great mouse especially for FPS gamers.

this would be my short unorganized "review" of this mouse, just tried to give some clue to people who are interested in it, you've all great day, cheers!


----------



## Arxeal

Hi, Ino.
I'm comparing G502 vs G402.
The G502 is on sale in a store from my country, so price is nearly equal as G402(or even cheaper ).
Because you used both of them, which one would you use in FPS games?

I don't need additional weights, and never use side buttons, and 2000dpi is enough for me.
So the question become g502's better sensor vs g402's lighter weight.
I never tried a mouse as heavy as g502, but I'm very interested in g502's "best sensor".
I only used logitech mx518 and razer imperator 4G.
Is 121g that heavy? And do G402's sensor have any tracking issue?

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## FreeElectron

I really want to know what is so good about the MLT04 ?
tbh i think it is some sort of a older-is-better kind of hype!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxeal*
> 
> Hi, Ino.
> I'm comparing G502 vs G402.
> The G502 is on sale in a store from my country, so price is nearly equal as G402(or even cheaper ).
> Because you used both of them, which one would you use in FPS games?
> 
> I don't need additional weights, and never use side buttons, and 2000dpi is enough for me.
> So the question become g502's better sensor vs g402's lighter weight.
> I never tried a mouse as heavy as g502, but I'm very interested in g502's "best sensor".
> I only used logitech mx518 and razer imperator 4G.
> Is 121g that heavy? And do G402's sensor have any tracking issue?
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.


The shape and weight difference is really all preference, but I liked the G402 more and think it would fit you better too based on what you said.

The tracking on the G402 is absolutely great, never had troubles with it.


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I really want to know what is so good about the MLT04 ?
> tbh i think it is some sort of a older-is-better kind of hype!


Um...high FPS?6000-9000 perfect control except control speed is low


----------



## Arxeal

Thanks, I will wait G402 coming to my country then.
Weight is more important for me if both sensors are flawless.
BTW, which mouse do you like the best in FPS games? If not limited on logitech.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxeal*
> 
> Thanks, I will wait G402 coming to my country then.
> Weight is more important for me if both sensors are flawless.
> BTW, which mouse do you like the best in FPS games? If not limited on logitech.


Zowie FK1


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Zowie FK1


In terms of weight, how different does the G502 feel compared to the G402? Can it also have to do with 1 being easier to lift duo to other factors such as grip?
I'm really tempted to try the G502, as I just returned the FK1 duo to the fact that I simply dont work with ambidextrous mice.
Currently I use the EC1 eVo CL, where the coating is saying goodbye, so im waiting for RMA, and it also feels a lil on the larger side, even with my big hands lol.
I also have a Steelseries Rival, which weights like 128 or something aswell, and I dont find it heavy to be honest.


----------



## jdrade

The g502 is super smooth. I use an old icemat, frosted glass and it just glides. It is incredibly precise.

In a game like CS, you need to have complete control of your aim. It takes a little getting used to. To me, it doesn't feel as heavy as it seems but many find it heavy.

Best feeling mouse I have used in awhile.


----------



## Aventadoor

I bought a G502 just for fun to try it out... And I did like it a little bit, but..
Its too heavy as people have mentioned.
Scroll wheel is really bad 1/10, its also shaking when u move the mice around quickly.
Well to sum it up, I have no idea what Logitech was thinking about the flaws it has, but the shape is great, and G402 look very interesting.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I bought a G502 just for fun to try it out... And I did like it a little bit, but..
> Its too heavy as people have mentioned.
> Scroll wheel is really bad 1/10, its also shaking when u move the mice around quickly.
> Well to sum it up, I have no idea what Logitech was thinking about the flaws it has, but the shape is great, and G402 look very interesting.


Hyperscroll wheel isn't meant for games you lock it into click mode if you want to be making quick swipes(at which point it quits rattling and moving on it's own), i don't think people surfing the web and excel sheets pull 3+ m/s swipes, atleast i've never


----------



## TK421

Anyone realize this sensor has 3 separate holes in the chip? Integrated IR, LOD control unit and actual sensor camera?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> In terms of weight, how different does the G502 feel compared to the G402? Can it also have to do with 1 being easier to lift duo to other factors such as grip?
> I'm really tempted to try the G502, as I just returned the FK1 duo to the fact that I simply dont work with ambidextrous mice.
> Currently I use the EC1 eVo CL, where the coating is saying goodbye, so im waiting for RMA, and it also feels a lil on the larger side, even with my big hands lol.
> I also have a Steelseries Rival, which weights like 128 or something aswell, and I dont find it heavy to be honest.


G402 feels much lighter, scroll wheel is tight.

Btw Rival is actually much less than 128g, around 105 or smth


----------



## Je720

Hi,

Has anyone found a way to reduce the weight of the mouse?

I want to break open my mouse to try to reduce its weight but I would rather someone else did it first







and save me from opening it up for no reason.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Je720*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone found a way to reduce the weight of the mouse?
> 
> I want to break open my mouse to try to reduce its weight but I would rather someone else did it first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and save me from opening it up for no reason.


----------



## Je720

No reason = meaning it might not even possible to reduce the weight


----------



## cowsgomoo

Anyone has a problem with the scroll wheel making a sound in free-spin mode?
My G700's free-spin is completely silent in contrast.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowsgomoo*
> 
> Anyone has a problem with the scroll wheel making a sound in free-spin mode?
> My G700's free-spin is completely silent in contrast.


well, mine does make that "spinning noise" but I'd hardly call it a problem, what I'd call a problem is sound in clicky-spinning noise.


----------



## ctbear01

I bought one today and immediately I noticed significant acceleration (coming from Zowie EC2 evo). I installed the Logitech software and I don't see anything I can change for that. Any tips?


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cowsgomoo*
> 
> Anyone has a problem with the scroll wheel making a sound in free-spin mode?
> My G700's free-spin is completely silent in contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> well, mine does make that "spinning noise" but I'd hardly call it a problem, what I'd call a problem is sound in clicky-spinning noise.
Click to expand...

G502 is the quietest hyperscroll wheel from logitech i've ever used. It used to be near unbearably loud in like the G9 and stuff. Either way clicky mode to me has been, i'm playing a game set it to clicky just to lock the wheel in place i'm never gonna use the wheel in games anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctbear01*
> 
> I bought one today and immediately I noticed significant acceleration (coming from Zowie EC2 evo). I installed the Logitech software and I don't see anything I can change for that. Any tips?


Check _windows mouse properties_ and see if _enhanced pointer precision_ is turned on, LGS doesn't seem to turn that off. Although you say significant acceleration, only thing i could think of is that your surface isn't working with the mouse, try tuning the mouse to the surface might improve tracking. In general you should also keep the mouse in _on-board memory_ mode not automatic game detection for LGS.


----------



## ctbear01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> Check _windows mouse properties_ and see if _enhanced pointer precision_ is turned on, LGS doesn't seem to turn that off. Although you say significant acceleration, only thing i could think of is that your surface isn't working with the mouse, try tuning the mouse to the surface might improve tracking. In general you should also keep the mouse in _on-board memory_ mode not automatic game detection for LGS.


I am using it on Mac and I don't think there are similar options. The bottom line is I don't have problem with my EC2 at all, but the G502 is just terrible when doing A-B comparison. Should i uninstall the software and see if there's anything it is messing up? I do have on-board memory mode set.


----------



## semantics

Ah mac, i know macs handle mice poorly might want to look up specifically how to set up mice on mac. Might even want to try _automatic game detection_ and you can turn on and off acceleration from there (although that setting doesn't stick in windows not sure if that changes for mac). Also try setting the mouse to 500hz or 250hz i know one of the reasons for mac's poor mice handling is it's difficult to set the polling rate high and for it to be stable.

http://www.technobuffalo.com/2011/02/02/how-to-setup-gaming-mice-for-mac-os/
This is dated 2011 not sure how relevant it still is but in general probably just google, _gaming mouse mac OR osx acceleration OR setup_

http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/tech-support/194668-mac-mouse-woes-be-gone <- old as well probably should skim

http://smoothmouse.com/


----------



## ctbear01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> Ah mac, i know macs handle mice poorly might want to look up specifically how to set up mice on mac. Might even want to try _automatic game detection_ and you can turn on and off acceleration from there (although that setting doesn't stick in windows not sure if that changes for mac). Also try setting the mouse to 500hz or 250hz i know one of the reasons for mac's poor mice handling is it's difficult to set the polling rate high and for it to be stable.
> 
> http://www.technobuffalo.com/2011/02/02/how-to-setup-gaming-mice-for-mac-os/
> This is dated 2011 not sure how relevant it still is but in general probably just google, _gaming mouse mac OR osx acceleration OR setup_
> 
> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/tech-support/194668-mac-mouse-woes-be-gone <- old as well probably should skim
> 
> http://smoothmouse.com/


That's helpful information, thanks!


----------



## mAs81

I just got this mouse and I have to say I'm very satisfied with it..
I've added almost all the weights and it still performs flawlessly(in my case/with my hand that is)
This review had a very big part in my decision to buy the G502 and my one and only gripe is the wobbly scroll wheel when in free scroll like Ino's review says.
But it's miles better than my Razer Imperator with the double clicking issue








Thank you Ino. and +REP for a very helpful review


----------



## detto87

Afaik you only really need SmoothMouse on OS X.


----------



## ctbear01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Afaik you only really need SmoothMouse on OS X.


I found that app last night as well, and it did solve most (all) problems I have with tracking. I recommend all Mac users to try it.


----------



## EvanderMegaton

Hi guys!

Thanks for the great review.

I bought g502 mouse after I used g500 for 4 years. I love the button layout, and overall feel but that sensor... In battlefield, with g500, I used 500 poling rate, 800 dpi and 20% in game settings, but with this beast, I just can't find that same feel, that same perfect spot I had with g500 settings. 502 is by default on 1000 poling rate, so that is already a problem for someone who spent 4 years on 500. It is too smooth that it almost feel lag-ish. Even with 500 poling rate back, 20% in game sensitivity is now too much, and for a week now, I am trying to find that same precision I had before by lowering the sensitivity by 1% every day. At the moment I'm on 15% and it still feels too fast. It seems to me that that new sensor is just to perfect in tracking and not so good for a low sens players. 1st world problems.


----------



## Moosiemayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvanderMegaton*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Thanks for the great review.
> 
> I bought g502 mouse after I used g500 for 4 years. I love the button layout, and overall feel but that sensor... In battlefield, with g500, I used 500 poling rate, 800 dpi and 20% in game settings, but with this beast, I just can't find that same feel, that same perfect spot I had with g500 settings. 502 is by default on 1000 poling rate, so that is already a problem for someone who spent 4 years on 500. It is too smooth that it almost feel lag-ish. Even with 500 poling rate back, 20% in game sensitivity is now too much, and for a week now, I am trying to find that same precision I had before by lowering the sensitivity by 1% every day. At the moment I'm on 15% and it still feels too fast. It seems to me that that new sensor is just to perfect in tracking and not so good for a low sens players. 1st world problems.


Measure and compare distance per 360. It's not enough to set the "same" dpi and expect it to be the same. It varies wildly from mouse to mouse, and a lot of factors affect the true dpi. So use your g500 and start at one end of the mouse pad, and with a steady hand go across the entire mousepad, from start to end, straight left-right, and do this in game. Do it until you are consistently landing on the same angle, plus or minus a couple pixels. Then adjust your g502 until you lands very closely to the same spot. If you have a large mousepad, it will help you be even more exact.


----------



## EvanderMegaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moosiemayne*
> 
> Measure and compare distance per 360. It's not enough to set the "same" dpi and expect it to be the same. It varies wildly from mouse to mouse, and a lot of factors affect the true dpi. So use your g500 and start at one end of the mouse pad, and with a steady hand go across the entire mousepad, from start to end, straight left-right, and do this in game. Do it until you are consistently landing on the same angle, plus or minus a couple pixels. Then adjust your g502 until you lands very closely to the same spot. If you have a large mousepad, it will help you be even more exact.


I will do that. I wish modern games, like battlefield 4, have "mouse settings calculator" in game settings. You select old mouse and settings, and game tells you what to use on newer sensor for the same movement precision









I will post my results here.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvanderMegaton*
> 
> I will do that. I wish modern games, like battlefield 4, have "mouse settings calculator" in game settings. You select old mouse and settings, and game tells you what to use on newer sensor for the same movement precision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post my results here.


Just use this: www.mouse-sensitivity.com


----------



## EvanderMegaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvanderMegaton*
> 
> I will post my results here.


So, I tried few things today and here are my results. I marked one spot on my mouse pad, directly in front of the cable (center of the mouse whre sensors are) as a starting point. Loaded Test Range in battlefield 4, and did few moves to the right until the end of the mouse pad with g500. Then, with g502, tried, from the same place, to end on that same spot on the map. After more than 10 tries I managed to replicate moving speed and here are differences:

g500: 800 dpi, 500 polling, 20% in game

g502: 2400 dpi, 500 polling, 4% in game.

I used 800 and 2400 because they are default dpi's.

Even with these tests, the feeling while playing with g502 is completely different than with g500, and I guess thats normal considering 502 is optical, newer and more advanced sensor. Movement is smoother, faster and more precise. But my question is: How different is setting higher DPI/lower sensitivity to lower DPI/higher sensitivity in game? Is the same, or the "feeling" change?


----------



## Je720

Just use 800 dpi on the g520, the difference in speed is going to be solely because of the 3x higher dpi. Are you sure 2400 is even the native dpi (as opposed to the default dpi) or if there is even an advantage of using it? Since there is no acceleration/deceleration- any interpolation shouldn't make make it worse. The review even shows the best performance is around the 800 dpi mark.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvanderMegaton*
> 
> So, I tried few things today and here are my results. I marked one spot on my mouse pad, directly in front of the cable (center of the mouse whre sensors are) as a starting point. Loaded Test Range in battlefield 4, and did few moves to the right until the end of the mouse pad with g500. Then, with g502, tried, from the same place, to end on that same spot on the map. After more than 10 tries I managed to replicate moving speed and here are differences:
> 
> g500: 800 dpi, 500 polling, 20% in game
> 
> g502: 2400 dpi, 500 polling, 4% in game.
> 
> I used 800 and 2400 because they are default dpi's.
> 
> Even with these tests, the feeling while playing with g502 is completely different than with g500, and I guess thats normal considering 502 is optical, newer and more advanced sensor. Movement is smoother, faster and more precise. But my question is: How different is setting higher DPI/lower sensitivity to lower DPI/higher sensitivity in game? Is the same, or the "feeling" change?


Ingame-Sensitivity most likely has smoothing and/or could have a different way of calculation applied that can vary from game to game (that most likely implies smoothing and acceleration f. e. especially when there is no "Raw Input" option). It is a different layer applied to your Virtual Ingame-Cursor / Player View and the like before the Mouse does it 's work - which is why you might feel it 's different then before.

That 's why there is such a thing like mouse-sensitivity.com where you get the best ingame sensitivy accross several games in relation to your DPI <> Hand Movement as in to get almost the result on each game (which will never be 100% the same if anything changes like the Screen Size since a parameter changed - meaning it can only reach a certain amount of perfection like 99% simply due technical errors - or better said calculation differencies - as more parameters are introduced the more likely the result is inaccurate by a certain amount that highly varies or not depending on the calculation itself).


----------



## EvanderMegaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Je720*
> 
> The review even shows the best performance is around the 800 dpi mark.


I've set it to 800 dpi and 15% in game, and its really good, the best settings I've tried so far. We'll see.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I've added almost all the weights


I predict carpal tunnel within a week.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I predict carpal tunnel within a week.


That's the same thing my mother said about me when I turned 12...


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> That's the same thing my mother said about me when I turned 12...


lol I actually got CTS and tendonitis from swinging a DA 3.5G all over with L96 sniping in COD BO1...didn't return back to almost normal until about 2 years later. Not really something to joke about, but the heavier your mouse is the more likely that crap is gonna happen.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> lol I actually got CTS and tendonitis from swinging a DA 3.5G all over with L96 sniping in COD BO1...didn't return back to almost normal until about 2 years later. Not really something to joke about, but the heavier your mouse is the more likely that crap is gonna happen.


That wasn't quite the direction I was leaning with that joke, but it works either way, I guess.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I predict carpal tunnel within a week.


Lol I hope not,
It really feels light in my hand and after a few hours of gaming I still find it very satisfying..
It really is a great mouse,I'm loving it so far


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Lol I hope not,
> It really feels light in my hand and after a few hours of gaming I still find it very satisfying..
> It really is a great mouse,I'm loving it so far


Don't worry, one of my best gaming friends put all the weights in his 502 as well.

It's not as big a deal when you play on high sens and only move the mouse a little bit


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> Don't worry, one of my best gaming friends put all the weights in his 502 as well.
> 
> It's not as big a deal when you play on high sens and only move the mouse a little bit


Honestly I didn't feel that big of a difference with the added weight -
they should've included proper 20KG weights for workout instead.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> That wasn't quite the direction I was leaning with that joke, but it works either way, I guess.


Don't worry bro, I got your sick pervert joke.


----------



## justyourimage

So far any comment from Logitech as to why the did use the PMW33660M only in the G502 despite it being that good?
Maybe they did want to refine it before introducing it to more mice - or is it a "one shot" only sensor in a long term? :/


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I've added almost all the weights
> 
> 
> 
> I predict carpal tunnel within a week.
Click to expand...

Not really how you develop carpal tunnel, has alot more with how you put your wrist on a hard surface with your hand bending up so you put weight on your wrist for extended periods pinching a nerv there. Which is why ergo mice tilt your wrist to try to get you to put weight on your bone and avoid the nerv or better yet have your wrist never touch the hard surface.


----------



## justyourimage

So I've just disassembled (or better say BUTCHERED) an old Logitech MX Laser Mouse ... wow I must say it isn't that easy that is but at least I have a basic overview as to how it could be build. I'm not sure if I'd be able to full disassemble and reassemble the G502 and get it 100% working let alone transplant that PCB in another shell. It doesn't seem so easy - I guess most PCB aren't using standard sizes and all that plastic breaks rather easily (and is clearly not made to be disassembled or repaired by itself) ... also the OMROM Switches were soldered to the PCB, as well as the Mouse Wheel seemed to be an integral part of the PCB. So I guess I'd have to move that with the PCB as well when I'm switching shells?

Can anyone tell me how the G502 is dissasembled and if they found any difficulties with it?

I'm really wanting to put that sensor in another shell I really do.

In case anyone has a faulty one they can't send back (in the EU) I'd be buying it for butchering purposes as to learning how it 's assembled.

Edit: Found the Pictures by blackmesatech - thanks dude. That really gives me an approximate feeling if I'd be able to disassemble it. It looks like there 's less plastic snappers and more screws when compared to the old mice I just disassembled. I might be able to take it apart in one piece ...


----------



## dontspamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> So I've just disassembled (or better say BUTCHERED) an old Logitech MX Laser Mouse ... wow I must say it isn't that easy that is but at least I have a basic overview as to how it could be build. I'm not sure if I'd be able to full disassemble and reassemble the G502 and get it 100% working let alone transplant that PCB in another shell. It doesn't seem so easy - I guess most PCB aren't using standard sizes and all that plastic breaks rather easily (and is clearly not made to be disassembled or repaired by itself) ... also the OMROM Switches were soldered to the PCB, as well as the Mouse Wheel seemed to be an integral part of the PCB. So I guess I'd have to move that with the PCB as well when I'm switching shells?
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the G502 is dissasembled and if they found any difficulties with it?
> 
> I'm really wanting to put that sensor in another shell I really do.
> 
> In case anyone has a faulty one they can't send back (in the EU) I'd be buying it for butchering purposes as to learning how it 's assembled.
> 
> Edit: Found the Pictures by blackmesatech - thanks dude. That really gives me an approximate feeling if I'd be able to disassemble it. It looks like there 's less plastic snappers and more screws when compared to the old mice I just disassembled. I might be able to take it apart in one piece ...


This video might be of help:





Before you start taking off the skates, make sure you have a screwdriver small enough for those tiny, tiny screws.
I had to order screwdrivers before I took mine apart.

Oh yeah, also make sure you have replacement skates.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dontspamme*
> 
> This video might be of help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you start taking off the skates, make sure you have a screwdriver small enough for those tiny, tiny screws.
> I had to order screwdrivers before I took mine apart.
> 
> Oh yeah, also make sure you have replacement skates.


Cool - thanks!


----------



## MasterBash

Anyone checked if it would be possible to change the mouse wheel? Like using the G400 wheel in the G502 shell as an example or removing the sniper button and covering the hole? That could reduce the weight.


----------



## Skylit

G400 has a different mechanical system in regards to the above. G502's Optical encoder is based on the G500 and may be interchangeable with that.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> G400 has a different mechanical system in regards to the above. G502's Optical encoder is based on the G500 and may be interchangeable with that.


























Thumb-Rest on it is my NIGHTMARE as well.









Edit:

The lens position on the G500 is way more forward then the one in the G502 as well









Damn you Logitech.


----------



## iamimpossible

im thinking of getting one of these and will probably be hacking it to bit to reduce weight.

Do you think the scroll wheel is easily replaceable? as in get a plastic one and stick it in?

All I want is left click, right click and may be a thumb button.

anyone think i could get rid of the blue part that holds the weights completely?

will try and get it to 90g's

my FK1 is about 80g.


----------



## ChevChelios

^ all this just because of the sensor ?


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> Do you think the scroll wheel is easily replaceable? as in get a plastic one and stick it in?


From the pictures and disassembling an Logitech Performance Mice with the same (in terms of Free-Scroll) Scroll-Wheel I don't think it will be easy to replace it. Most likely really hard with all that tiny plastic that holds it all around - and the new Scroll-Wheel must fit the case as well ...


----------



## iamimpossible

no not only becuase of the sensor.

The button latency.

configurable surface

general shape for me.

and its not that much work. i quite like it, its a bit of a project for me.


----------



## iamimpossible

hoping to get a 3d printer and scanner at some point.


----------



## justyourimage

Here is someone who replaced both the Switches as well as the Mousewheel on the G502 (use Google Translate and scroll down a bit further):

http://utmalesoldiers.blogspot.de/2014/04/logitech-g502-proteus-core-introduction.html

If you read the rest of his blog, he 's also doing great scientifically sensor performance tests of all recent mice / sensors including the G502 and G402. Not to forget he 's also doing surface compatibility tests. I don't think any mice fans should miss his blog that is.

Cheers!

Edit:

There 's also great photo-material in case you want to disassemble the G502! Be sure to not miss it.


----------



## exousia

This is a great mouse!!


----------



## watchthisspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> This is a great mouse!!


I've had the mouse for a few months now and I agree with this statement.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> This is a great mouse!!


I saw your original post in my email. Are you playing with the scroll wheel in freespin mode? If so, it could cause it to scroll when you move it. I have never, ever, had an accidental scroll with this mouse.


----------



## Arxeal

Is this issue normal on g502?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516922/g502-scroll-wheel-issue-not-response-randomly


----------



## e4stw00t

Why create an extra thread if you post it in the 502's thread in the first place?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Why create an extra thread if you post it in the 502's thread in the first place?


^^


----------



## Arxeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Why create an extra thread if you post it in the 502's thread in the first place?


My mistake.
I asked here at first, but then I think it may be an common issue on many g502?
Anyway, I shouldn't post twice, sorry.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Here is someone who replaced both the Switches as well as the Mousewheel on the G502 (use Google Translate and scroll down a bit further):
> 
> http://utmalesoldiers.blogspot.de/2014/04/logitech-g502-proteus-core-introduction.html
> 
> If you read the rest of his blog, he 's also doing great scientifically sensor performance tests of all recent mice / sensors including the G502 and G402. Not to forget he 's also doing surface compatibility tests. I don't think any mice fans should miss his blog that is.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> There 's also great photo-material in case you want to disassemble the G502! Be sure to not miss it.


Gave me some crazy Engrish when I hit google translate on that one

*"Loosen the adjustment of considerable correction even though heard it seems to have become. "*


----------



## Axaion

@r0ach let me get my glasses that text is way too damn small.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Gave me some crazy Engrish when I hit google translate on that one
> 
> *"Loosen the adjustment of considerable correction even though heard it seems to have become. "*


All your base are belong to us
For Great Justice!


----------



## Maximillion

"even though heard it seems to have become." ...that's some pretty deep stuff, man. seems to be some sort of zen koan.


----------



## paers

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## LocutusH

And i tought i understand english pretty well


----------



## DivineDark

I played with the G502 last night for about two hours. It was my first time really putting in work on an FPS with the mouse... The weight is crushing. I could manage, even not notice the weight in my slower games, but pushing that load around gets annoying after a while. I switched to the G402 afterwords and I was scared I was going to fling that damn thing off my mouse pad and into my second monitor.


----------



## FreeElectron

Do you guys use Armrest?


----------



## DivineDark

I have arm rests on my chair, but my arm actually rests on my desk right in front of my elbow.


----------



## FreeElectron

Try this one (If you can afford it)
Amazon.com : ErgoRest - 330-013-BK - ErgoRest Articulating Arm Support - Black - Long Arm, Standard Pad


----------



## DivineDark

I have no reason to try that... I'm perfectly comfortable with my desk and ergonomics.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I have no reason to try that... I'm perfectly comfortable with my desk and ergonomics.


ok








Can you post a video of your hand movements on your desk playing when you have time ?


----------



## metal571

I've been meaning to film myself playing at 70cm for a while but also in my case I have arms on my chair but I push my chair all the way, push my monitor and keyboard back, and lay both of my arms on the desk instead.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a video of your hand movements on your desk playing when you have time ?


Probably not any time soon. I don't really post pictures. Metal has been asking for pics of my collection for a while. I'll probably post those pictures first. It's just a hassle.


----------



## metal571

Yay


----------



## InfiniteShift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I've been meaning to film myself playing at 70cm for a while but also in my case I have arms on my chair but I push my chair all the way, push my monitor and keyboard back, and lay both of my arms on the desk instead.


I also do this, but I lack armrests on my chair. I personally am not a big fan of armrests while gaming or typing or doing anything productive on the computer. However, they're pretty damn comfy when watching a movie on your computer.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Probably not any time soon. I don't really post pictures. Metal has been asking for pics of my collection for a while. I'll probably post those pictures first. It's just a hassle.


Not pictures
I WANT MOOOOOOOOOOAR
I WANT A VIDEO








I think the arm rest is very useful but sadly i have been away from my gaming rig for around a 10 months now. (currently using a laptop with a touch pad)
And i wanted to know if the armrest is useful or not.
To me it shall be useful if it helps you avoid lifting your elbow when trying to move the mouse.
But i don't know how you guys normally play games. So i asked to see a video of you playing intensively.
I think that the armrest will make it very easy if you want to move the mouse over larger areas. but i wanted to see if it will work.


----------



## metal571

I use my whole arm when playing, and the entire pad but it is useful for when I am pinpoint aiming rather than CQB gunfights so I don't have to leave my arm dangling constantly, except only when I am doing a huge flick.


----------



## DivineDark

Anyone tried this pig on a hard mat? What are the results? Any strange side effects? The 3310 in the Avior gets a little loopy on a hard mat. I just haven't tried it to see if there were any negatives.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Anyone tried this pig on a hard mat?


Not personally but my gaming bud uses it on an MM600 and it works perfectly. The 3310 has strangely high LOD on that mat, or should, but it should track fine.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Anyone tried this pig on a hard mat? What are the results? Any strange side effects? The 3310 in the Avior gets a little loopy on a hard mat. I just haven't tried it to see if there were any negatives.


I am using it on Func 1030^2 since day1. Its perfect. Hard mat is way better for big heavy mouses.
As you say, my previous naos 7000 also did fail on the hard surface, but not this. And in fact none of my previous mouses too, its just a speciality of that 3310 sensor. Wich isnt so great in my opinion. I still have the naos as spare mouse, but after the G502 it just feels like it has huge input lag...


----------



## DivineDark

I messed around in BF tonight looking for a way to make this mouse feel a bit better for use over longer periods of time. I think I've found it. The smoother, faster surfaces really make the mouse easier to handle. I really fought the static friction with the Talent, QCK, and the MM200. So, I thought I'd dig through my crap and find my faster cloth pads. I pulled out the Artisan Hien and the Hayate. The hien didn't really make a whole lot of difference. It's pretty similar in feel to the MM200. It's a rougher cloth pad, but has the added benefit of being perfectly uniform vertically and horizontally. I spent the last part of the evening playing on the Hayate. It's just made a world of difference.

The mouse felt much quicker. The glide went way up, with the weight of the mouse adding the extra bit of control to make the mouse less cumbersome. My accuracy went up, my scores went up, and my overall movement was smoother. It's still not ideal as far as weight goes, but it let me enjoy the benefits of the sensor without fighting the weigh as much.

This probably won't help the 400DPI members, considering the massive hand and arm movement speed difference between the two sensitivities, but at 800DPI it made a world of difference. I'm perfectly happy to use the mouse in longer gaming sessions. I still haven't tried this combo in SC2, but I'm not scared about jumping in with it. The mouse really fits my hand, so the comfort level is great. i'm growing accustom to the side buttons and the scroll wheel, so that's becoming less of an annoyance.

Overally, I'm really enjoying the mouse. I still think it's easier to get used to the 100G mice, but this is by no means difficult to use in a more hectic firefight. Actually, played the best BF4 round of my life tonight. That's not saying much, as I've only been playing for about three or days, but it did feel like a tool that was helping me maintain consistency in game.


----------



## MasterBash

Ya, I tested my G502 with the Hayate recently and its good, but even if it feels better, I am still annoyed by the weight and sniper button though.

I need to find a way to mod it a bit...


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Ya, I tested my G502 with the Hayate recently and its good, but even if it feels better, I am still annoyed by the weight and sniper button though.
> 
> I need to find a way to mod it a bit...


You could probably get it down to 90-100g if anyone wants to be quite aggressive in removing the less used/cosmetic stuff inside of the shell

blackmesatech has some pictures on what the inside is like


http://imgur.com/a

Just by looking at those pictures seems like there is plenty to remove if weight is your goal. Might find more if i felt like opening up my own G502(which I don't i'm fine with its weight.



Seems like there is plenty of things you can remove that's purely cosmetic such as the funnel for the G-logo, the blue lining to the weight compartment and the magnets if you glue the compartment shut(even without chopping it up) Then you can get really agressive in removing buttons. Either just the top shell's plungers plus maybe the switches if you feel adventurous the actual switches.


----------



## MasterBash

Ya, thanks for the pics.

How many grams does a button weigh? Like, do I just rip it off and I am done with it? lol.

Definitely gonna remove the blue thing. Also, what would you replace the sniper button with?

Man, that scroll wheel looks like it could be half the mouse's weight by itself. haha


----------



## semantics

blackmesatech has some pictures on what the inside is like


http://imgur.com/a

That photo album has the weights of various pieces the wheel assembly is around 16g.

The top shell weighs more than you'd think probably because it's screwed together and is molded from several pieces. But seems like most of it can come out with little repercussion due to it being screwed in place you can undo the modification.

You can also get replacement feet from Takasta.
Performance is similar to the original feet. Competition is slicker
.6mm is recommended if you completely remove the feet which one would do is disassembling the mouse.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Logitech-G502-Mouse-Feet-2014-Edition-/121402762810
http://www.overclock.net/t/1504664/g502-mouse-feet-replacement-hotline-games-0-6mm
Or from logitech directly
https://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g502-proteus-core-tunable-gaming-mouse <- US only i believe


----------



## r0ach

When you set all three profiles to the same 800 DPI on this mouse, each one will feel slightly faster or slower than the other. If you set profile three to 1000hz, it randomly changes to 500hz as well while profile 1 + 2 aren't affected. Has anyone set all three profiles to the same DPI before and ran a test on this mouse to see if they come up with the same results or not? It almost seems like when you set DPI on this mouse, it just gives you a random number near 800 instead of always the same number. I feel like there's probably a problem with the software seeing as how the 500hz bug is very easy to reproduce.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> When you set all three profiles to the same 800 DPI on this mouse, each one will feel slightly faster or slower than the other. If you set profile three to 1000hz, it randomly changes to 500hz as well while profile 1 + 2 aren't affected. Has anyone set all three profiles to the same DPI before and ran a test on this mouse to see if they come up with the same results or not? It almost seems like when you set DPI on this mouse, it just gives you a random number near 800 instead of always the same number. I feel like there's probably a problem with the software seeing as how the 500hz bug is very easy to reproduce.


I'm interested to know if this happens with other people as well.


----------



## DivineDark

I only use the default profile at 800DPI (1000Hz) with no surface tuning and no LGS installed. The other profiles on the mouse were never corrected of the floor/sky/spin bug.


----------



## dontspamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> You could probably get it down to 90-100g if anyone wants to be quite aggressive in removing the less used/cosmetic stuff inside of the shell
> 
> blackmesatech has some pictures on what the inside is like
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> Just by looking at those pictures seems like there is plenty to remove if weight is your goal. Might find more if i felt like opening up my own G502(which I don't i'm fine with its weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like there is plenty of things you can remove that's purely cosmetic such as the funnel for the G-logo, the blue lining to the weight compartment and the magnets if you glue the compartment shut(even without chopping it up) Then you can get really agressive in removing buttons. Either just the top shell's plungers plus maybe the switches if you feel adventurous the actual switches.


Thanks for the pictures.

The blue stuff is not removable, btw.
I sanded it down/away with Dremel tools. What a mess.

Also, I wouldn't recommend removing the magnet and use glue instead.
Using glue will most likely end up making that mouse foot that sits under it slightly shorter/longer than the rest of the feet. You'll end up with a wobbly mouse.


----------



## semantics

They must have sonic welded the plastic together then I thought it might just fall out if you just drill out those tabs. Not sure what to do with the compartment door, it's really only necessary because you need that mouse foot to prevent the mouse from being wobbly but it also weights like 7g.

Maybe i'll buy a 2nd G502 and try some weight reduction ideas on it.


----------



## Shingyboy

Does this mouse have a better sensor than the Zowie FK1 just out of interest? The Zowie FK1 is the mouse I have just most recently bought.


----------



## metal571

Yes but it's so heavy that many people can't use it.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shingyboy*
> 
> Does this mouse have a better sensor than the Zowie FK1 just out of interest? The Zowie FK1 is the mouse I have just most recently bought.


It has a good sensor with crap software or firmware. Anytime I change settings using Avior 7000 software, the mouse feels identical to how it did before. It gives me consistent results every time.

If I set the 3 profiles on g502 to the same setting, each profile feels different from one another. Something is seriously wrong with the software or firmware. It's obvious when profile 3 will not hold 1000hz either. It reverts to 500hz for no reason.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> It has a good sensor with crap software or firmware. Anytime I change settings using Avior 7000 software, the mouse feels identical to how it did before. It gives me consistent results every time.
> 
> If I set the 3 profiles on g502 to the same setting, each profile feels different from one another. Something is seriously wrong with the software or firmware. It's obvious when profile 3 will not hold 1000hz either. It reverts to 500hz for no reason.


Can you try and RMA it? and test with another G502?

Also
Logitech is releasing their RGB keyboard. I am wondering if they will fix the issues with the G502 and make that sensor in a new shell with RGB branding?


----------



## dontspamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> Not sure what to do with the compartment door, it's really only necessary because you need that mouse foot to prevent the mouse from being wobbly but it also weights like 7g.


I sawed off the non-essential part of the door.
The picture posted earlier shows exactly where to cut it.
Just don't remove the magnet. What is left of the door still does its job and keeps the mouse foot in place (at its correct height)


----------



## exousia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> I saw your original post in my email. Are you playing with the scroll wheel in freespin mode? If so, it could cause it to scroll when you move it. I have never, ever, had an accidental scroll with this mouse.


I realized a bit later that there's actually a button to switch out of freespin mode. Shame on me for not realizing this mouse is more advanced than I could have guessed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Yes but it's so heavy that many people can't use it.


Perhaps, but then again it depends on what pad you use it on. I'm playing on a Goliathus Speed and it doesn't seem too heavy to swing around. It's right at that upper limit though.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> Perhaps, but then again it depends on what pad you use it on. I'm playing on a Goliathus Speed and it doesn't seem too heavy to swing around. It's right at that upper limit though.


The problem isn't gliding it across the surface, it's actually lifting/re-positioning it for lower sens. With a proper pad (and mouse feet) the glide with any mouse while it's in actual contact with the surface shouldn't be an issue. It's when you have to lift a mouse that's unnecessarily heavy and/or has a bad grip/coating that's the deal breaker.

If the G502 had the weight and scroll wheel of the G402 I'd still have one. And I actually prefer it's shape (specifically the ridge on the right-hand side) over the G402. It's funny because if you took the best aspects of the 502 and 402 and merged them into one mouse it'd be incredible. #G452


----------



## hangtime21

Dear logitech, please come out with a mouse with the same sensor in a claw gripper shell.


----------



## mitavreb

^^ Huh?









The G502 is a claw grip mouse. You can also use a fingertip grip with this mouse.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hangtime21*
> 
> Dear logitech, please come out with a mouse with the same sensor in a claw gripper shell.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1523758/mouse-forum-labor-strike-until-this-happens


----------



## hangtime21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523758/mouse-forum-labor-strike-until-this-happens


Haha that'd be nice but because of you saying that the g502 can be clawed I bought one and it really is a claw grip mouse







. It doesn't feel much heavier than my g9x though surprisingly. I use my g9x with the wide grip and no weights.


----------



## hangtime21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> ^^ Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G502 is a claw grip mouse. You can also use a fingertip grip with this mouse.


Yeah realized that and bought one and right now I'm happy


----------



## MidNighTempest

Does anyone know the size comparison between the G502 & MX518?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidNighTempest*
> 
> Does anyone know the size comparison between the G502 & MX518?


The G502 is simply 'thinner' in width than the MX518. Some love it having smaller hands but if you have large hands the MX518 still reigns supreme, being that we are living in 2014 G400S would be a fitting mouse for those that grew up loving the MX518.


----------



## MidNighTempest

Thanks everyone, My G502 is on the way. I have a question regarding the software & G502. One of the thing I miss most from ROCCAT is that Auto Profile switch. E.g I've set-up a separate profile for MOBA games, Low DPI / key binding etc... Every time I play that particular game, ROOCAT detects it & automatically switches to the profile/setup. Does Logitech / G502 has that feature? Or do I manually switch profile every time I play that game.


----------



## ghostlacuna

you get 3 different profiles you can setup if you want. Dont recall any auto profile switch but then again i just set the dpi and then dont bother with the software after that.


----------



## SmashTV

Fairly certain there's profile switching for games in Logitech Gaming Software.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidNighTempest*
> 
> Thanks everyone, My G502 is on the way. I have a question regarding the software & G502. One of the thing I miss most from ROCCAT is that Auto Profile switch. E.g I've set-up a separate profile for MOBA games, Low DPI / key binding etc... Every time I play that particular game, ROOCAT detects it & automatically switches to the profile/setup. Does Logitech / G502 has that feature? Or do I manually switch profile every time I play that game.


I know the Logitech software can detect the games installed in your computer. When you change it from onboard memory(mouse) to the other option(I forgot what it's called), there will be like 5 profiles to store for different games. It's something like that but I don't know if it auto changes the profiles.


----------



## ghostlacuna

Hum forgot that i had the software installed at work for my g500. You do indeed have a auto switch in the gaming software. its under profile and the furthest down. If it can find a match for a game it will switch to the profile you have for that game, if it cant find a match it will use the standard profile. You can also set a permanent profile if you want.


----------



## Trueblue1878

I just started using this mouse today.. and the scroll wheel is stupidly quick. It even seems to move by itself sometimes. I don't like it at all.. If I scroll up or down a webpage, it always seems to track back a notch by itself. Sometimes just moving the mouse seems to be enough to get the wheel to spin. Is this normal or is mine just faulty??


----------



## deepor

Switch it to the traditional mode where the wheel has notches while you are not needing the "free wheel" mode it has.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trueblue1878*
> 
> I just started using this mouse today.. and the scroll wheel is stupidly quick. It even seems to move by itself sometimes. I don't like it at all.. If I scroll up or down a webpage, it always seems to track back a notch by itself. Sometimes just moving the mouse seems to be enough to get the wheel to spin. Is this normal or is mine just faulty??


The wheel is a 2-mode wheel
You are experiencing one of those two modes.
You can switch to the other mode by pressing the button that switches between the modes located behind the wheel.


----------



## Trueblue1878

Thanks for both of your inputs, deepor and FreeElectron!

I don't think either mode is very good.. The smooth one is absolutely the worst and most frustrating mouse wheel I have ever used. The notched mode is too loud and clunky.
I just can't believe the smooth mode is actually meant to be this way. If I flick that wheel and let go, it keeps spinning for a good 10-15 seconds. It just glides too easily, making mistakes more likely than ever.

But is it actually supposed to be this bad? Also I wonder what kind of circumstance would this kind of "smooth mode" be useful for?

Cheers!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trueblue1878*
> 
> But is it actually supposed to be this bad? Also I wonder what kind of circumstance would this kind of "smooth mode" be useful for?


It's nice for office when browsing long documents. But that's really it, at least for me.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It's nice for office when browsing long documents. But that's really it, at least for me.


In fps for semi automatics, you can bind mouse wheel down(or up) for fire. That basically made any semi auto rifle an accurate automatic, previously for me.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trueblue1878*
> 
> Thanks for both of your inputs, deepor and FreeElectron!
> 
> I don't think either mode is very good.. The smooth one is absolutely the worst and most frustrating mouse wheel I have ever used. The notched mode is too loud and clunky.
> I just can't believe the smooth mode is actually meant to be this way. If I flick that wheel and let go, it keeps spinning for a good 10-15 seconds. It just glides too easily, making mistakes more likely than ever.
> 
> But is it actually supposed to be this bad? Also I wonder what kind of circumstance would this kind of "smooth mode" be useful for?
> 
> Cheers!


I would advice against using the scroll wheel to scroll between weapons in games. instead i would suggest to use the numbers as it is way faster and there is no room for error.
On the other hand using normal scroll wheels for really long text blocks is extremely annoying and you may like the G502's wheel for that reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> In fps for semi automatics, you can bind mouse wheel down(or up) for fire. That basically made any semi auto rifle an accurate automatic, previously for me.


That's smart


----------



## CeeSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trueblue1878*
> 
> ...
> I don't think either mode is very good..


Your are not alone, beside the overall weight , the mouse wheel was main argument for me, to return this (failed construction).
My mouse also swallowed some tracking points using the wheel.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> In fps for semi automatics, you can bind mouse wheel down(or up) for fire. That basically made any semi auto rifle an accurate automatic, previously for me.


I remember trying this a long time ago on a semi-auto rifle but iirc it was slower than tapping M1 still. And I'm not really fast at tapping.


----------



## Shiotcrock

So I've been reading all over the place "This thing is too Small" which is preventing me from trying it out at 69.00......
So what is actually too small about it do your fingers just overlap the buttons? Does it just feel too small I don't think
it's a very attractive mouse despite it's space age design they built from the ground up.


----------



## Falkentyne

The smooth scrolling mode is GODLY for scrolling through gigantic reddit forum posts and other massive lists. Sometimes you absolutely NEED it.
And it's the ONLY way to quickly scroll through the "blocked users" list In league of legends, since the scroll arrows are completely missing from the GUI on that list (the regular friend list has them. GJ RIOT....... ):/

And no, the middle mouse button free scroll lock doesn't work on that list....


----------



## mitavreb

I'm probably one of the few who really liked the scroll wheel. I was even using it for awping in csgo. It worked for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiotcrock*
> 
> So I've been reading all over the place "This thing is too Small" which is preventing me from trying it out at 69.00......
> So what is actually too small about it do your fingers just overlap the buttons? Does it just feel too small I don't think
> it's a very attractive mouse despite it's space age design they built from the ground up.


Just the width. Length of the mouse I would say is standard.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> It has a good sensor with crap software or firmware. Anytime I change settings using Avior 7000 software, the mouse feels identical to how it did before. It gives me consistent results every time.
> 
> If I set the 3 profiles on g502 to the same setting, each profile feels different from one another. Something is seriously wrong with the software or firmware. It's obvious when profile 3 will not hold 1000hz either. It reverts to 500hz for no reason.


Do you recommend this mouse over the Avoir 7000? Do these software problems persist even when you don't install drivers/sw and simply use the on-board memory? Trying to decide between this and the Avoir...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Do you recommend this mouse over the Avoir 7000? Do these software problems persist even when you don't install drivers/sw and simply use the on-board memory? Trying to decide between this and the Avoir...


I am also interested to know.
@r0ach


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Been using this mouse for 2 months now and i love it coming from Sensei.


----------



## Luc4

Can you actually customize ALL of its buttons including the dpi ones as well ?


----------



## Furiosus

So I have been using the G502 as my main mouse for months now, but I've had to make a few changes. I've done away with the flap on the bottom, taken out the magnet and put some new feet on it.

But, that's still not enough. I love the shape of this thing, but overall the insides are way to over engineered. It's too damn heavy, so I'm wondering what others have done to lighten it or mod it?

The buttons all seem to have two screws to hold them in place and are generally excessively secured. I think this is to ensure consistency and nullify any manufacturing variance, but it adds a lot of weight so I'm gonna start by removing that from the inside. I forsee a lot of glue to hold bits together once my dremel arrives. I'm thinking drilling holes in some of the frame too to take away some mass.

One problem is that I don't really see much I can do to lighten the front bar removing the scroll wheel. I really want the scroll wheel so I'll need to find a lighter replacement, although the horizontal function goes unused.


----------



## mateusmn

So, should I buy it? I like the design, the shape and the buttons, and their positions. The wheight doesn't make any difference to me, since its not too light.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mateusmn*
> 
> So, should I buy it? I like the design, the shape and the buttons, and their positions. The wheight doesn't make any difference to me, since its not too light.


why not?


----------



## mateusmn

Because the way its exposed here makes me think it is pure garbage, and since I can't see it before buy, I will have to learn from what I read. But I think it will fit for sure


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mateusmn*
> 
> So, should I buy it? I like the design, the shape and the buttons, and their positions. The wheight doesn't make any difference to me, since its not too light.


One more issue though..
The mouse wheel makes a clicky (on the slower mode) sound which may annoy some.
I got used to so it is no problem to me.


----------



## mateusmn

Man, I'm coming from a 5USD 5-button mouse. Anything that feels better than it will be awesome. I'm now thinking about the 402 too. Works as well as the 502, has almost the same buttons and shape, but thou lacks the weights, the switchable scroll mode, the expanded thumbrest, the better finished cable and the sensor. The tests with the 402 are really convincing too. Maybe someone can give me more advice on both.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mateusmn*
> 
> Man, I'm coming from a 5USD 5-button mouse. Anything that feels better than it will be awesome. I'm now thinking about the 402 too. Works as well as the 502, has almost the same buttons and shape, but thou lacks the weights, the switchable scroll mode, the expanded thumbrest, the better finished cable and the sensor. The tests with the 402 are really convincing too. Maybe someone can give me more advice on both.


You may want to wait for the Logitech G303 before making a decision.


----------



## mateusmn

I bought the G502. Maybe next week it will arrive, then I post what I think of it. Thank you!


----------



## Dunan

Has anyone expiremented with the weights in the 502...i hated it at first because it felt so unbalanced so I played around with the weight placement and it's like a whole new mouse. Except for the ever clunky metal scroll wheel that Logitech keeps screwing up their mouse with, it's a great mouse.


----------



## Thursday88

I love my G502. The sensor is fantastic, the shape feels wonderful(coming from a g400), clicks are very nice. I just haven't been able to get used to the weight. I typically stick to mice around 90-100g +/- 10g. The 502 has been just outside my comfort zone.

So, I did a little mouse wheel mod to my G502 today. I had some leftover rubber whole liners from a previous project, you know the little rubber circles that you use on the edges of cuts so you don't cut your wires on sharp edges.

It isn't pretty,but it works and it lightened the load up about 12grams, made the mouse much more manageable in games. I probably could really strip out the shell, but this time around I wanted to just stick with the simple stuff. I also removed the magnet that holds the weight door since I don't use the weight door. I weighed the mouse with the weight door both on and off for anyone interested.

Like I said, it isn't perfect, but I didn't want to spend all day sanding and shaping the rubber into a perfect shape. Who knows, maybe next time.

Disregard the dusty mouse pad. It's about to get a wash.

*Side*


*Top*


*Top with shell on*


*Side profile with shell to show height. Lower profile than the bulky metal one which I like.*


*No door*


*Weight door on*


----------



## hangtime21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luc4*
> 
> Can you actually customize ALL of its buttons including the dpi ones as well ?


Yes you can


----------



## Luc4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hangtime21*
> 
> Yes you can


Thanks, meanwhile I've bought this mouse and although it's not wireless, it's excellent and fully customizable


----------



## Dunan

Did Logitech ever fix that abysmal scroll wheel on the proteus? I thought I read somewhere they had tweaked it or fixed it. Looking to replace my aging rival and while I liked everything about the g502 the scroll wheel was a deal breaker.

Logitech never seems to notice how bad their metal scroll wheel is, for example over Logitech mouse I've owned (years ago) that had a metal scroll wheel had severe issues of BARELY moving the scroll wheel and web pages scrolling long before one full click of the wheel. Absolutely infuriating.


----------



## LocutusH

For me, the G502-s scroll wheel was the best thing ever happened to a mouse... the free roll mode is awesome. Obviously, you dont bind weapon switching for example to a free roll wheel.
The G900-s wheel is very similar to that, but a bit more precise, lighter, and quiet.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> For me, the G502-s scroll wheel was the best thing ever happened to a mouse... the free roll mode is awesome. Obviously, you dont bind weapon switching for example to a free roll wheel.
> The G900-s wheel is very similar to that, but a bit more precise, lighter, and quiet.


The free roll I had no issue with, its the super loose feeling (without free roll engaged) wheel that had no traction that you can subtly wobble back and forth lightly without fully clicking once and watch web pages scroll back and forth. It's happened to me on every Logitech mouse that has the free roll option. I avoid any 'free roll' mice solely because of that blasted scroll wheel.

Apparently they haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Did Logitech ever fix that abysmal scroll wheel on the proteus? I thought I read somewhere they had tweaked it or fixed it. Looking to replace my aging rival and while I liked everything about the g502 the scroll wheel was a deal breaker.
> 
> Logitech never seems to notice how bad their metal scroll wheel is, for example over Logitech mouse I've owned (years ago) that had a metal scroll wheel had severe issues of BARELY moving the scroll wheel and web pages scrolling long before one full click of the wheel. Absolutely infuriating.


The scroll wheel not responding properly is due to dust or dirt. clean it and it will function properly again. I was having problems with mine then I checked and it was filthy. Cleaned all the stuck whatevers with Deoxit D5 and a ghetto tool. At first it wouldn't scroll at all after this (due to the liquid contact cleaner spray), but after I let it dry for a few hours, it functioned like new.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The scroll wheel not responding properly is due to dust or dirt. clean it and it will function properly again. I was having problems with mine then I checked and it was filthy. Cleaned all the stuck whatevers with Deoxit D5 and a ghetto tool. At first it wouldn't scroll at all after this (due to the liquid contact cleaner spray), but after I let it dry for a few hours, it functioned like new.


The scroll wheel problems have been literally right out of the box. That's why I'm saying the haven't fixed it yet. They just really need to dump the whole metal wheel and free scroll feature, we're gamers, not using this mouse in an office.

2 Logitech mice with metal/free scroll wheels, 2 of the exact same problem.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> The scroll wheel problems have been literally right out of the box. That's why I'm saying the haven't fixed it yet. They just really need to dump the whole metal wheel and free scroll feature, we're gamers, not using this mouse in an office.
> 
> 2 Logitech mice with metal/free scroll wheels, 2 of the exact same problem.


Thats simply not true. Dont reflect your problems to everyone else... for me, the G502 wheel has never had issues, used it for 2 years. Neither has the G900's wheel.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Hi, I just got the G502. Since 800 dpi and 1800 dpi both work well, would you recommend Lower dpi with higher in-game sensitivity or Higher DPI and lower in-game sensitivity for FPS games?


----------



## Falkentyne

Ideally, doesn't matter, but you should test this for yourself. It all depends on the game engine how it hands sensitivity. Some games drop (not skip, but DROP) counts and do erratic things at low in game sensitivity. One of the most infamous examples? Unreal Tournament 2003/2004...if your in game sens was too low (many low sens pro players used sens as low as 0.25 or 0.50), if you zoomed in with Lightning Gun, you would barely get any diagonal movement at all. If you used a 1.0 sens and a low DPI, this didn't happen. Usually you're "safest" if you use a higher in game sens and drop the hardware DPI, but that's assuming worst case scenarios.

You also have to watch out for games that start skipping counts to increase sensitivity also. Go too high and then it doesn't matter how low you set the DPI...

So no one here can answer your question PRECISELY. Just test what works best for you. Pay close attention to the effect of zooming in / ADS (aiming down sights) if applicable.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Ideally, doesn't matter, but you should test this for yourself. It all depends on the game engine how it hands sensitivity. Some games drop (not skip, but DROP) counts and do erratic things at low in game sensitivity. One of the most infamous examples? Unreal Tournament 2003/2004...if your in game sens was too low (many low sens pro players used sens as low as 0.25 or 0.50), if you zoomed in with Lightning Gun, you would barely get any diagonal movement at all. If you used a 1.0 sens and a low DPI, this didn't happen. Usually you're "safest" if you use a higher in game sens and drop the hardware DPI, but that's assuming worst case scenarios.
> 
> You also have to watch out for games that start skipping counts to increase sensitivity also. Go too high and then it doesn't matter how low you set the DPI...
> 
> So no one here can answer your question PRECISELY. Just test what works best for you. Pay close attention to the effect of zooming in / ADS (aiming down sights) if applicable.


Thanks. The only FPS game I play right now it's BO3. I just test a bit from 1600dpi 5.3 sensitivity to 1800dpi and 4.0 sen. ADS seems to be slow/weird. I gotta play more and see.


----------



## Falkentyne

Mind If I add you over on steam?


----------



## Ufasas

Switching between this and Revel, still more pleased with g502 clicks...


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> Switching between this and Revel, still more pleased with g502 clicks...


I've had two of these mice and their clicks are indistinguishable from one another. Left and right click both sound the same on each. Really enjoy them, even more than my G Pro.


----------



## RevanCorana

I made my own scrollwheel. After delodging the heavy iron ring from the center part, I put double sided tape over it, a layer of foam, and normal tape again. Maybe it looks a bit like **** but its MUCH lighter (-10 grams or so)







:
However consequently the infinite scroll doesnt last as long.


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevanCorana*
> 
> I made my own scrollwheel. After delodging the heavy iron ring from the center part, I put double sided tape over it, a layer of foam, and normal tape again. Maybe it looks a bit like **** but its MUCH lighter (-10 grams or so)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> However consequently the infinite scroll doesnt last as long.


Haha, nice one, too lazy for this one myself


----------



## imdavidboss

I bought one of these to replace my zombied G502 mouse wheel. Got a new shell for it too. Should be interesting to see how much weight I can shave off while keeping it balanced.


----------



## pruik6

This are the specs of the G502
Weight: 121 g
Height: 40 mm
Width: 75 mm
Estimated width at grip position: 60 mm
Length: 132 mm
Number of buttons: 11

and the Razer Basilisk is:
Approximate size: 124 mm / 4.88 in (Length) X 75 mm / 2.94 in (Width) X 43 mm / 1.69 in (Height)
Approximate weight 107 g

Are they both measured without mouse cable?
So it looks like Razer Basilisk seems very similiar only less weight and minus two buttons.

Do oyu guys think its a upgrade from G502 to the Basilisk?








Maybe someone has both.. thanks for replying


----------



## Jedson3614

Nice write-up Ino!!!!


----------



## SteelBox

Thinking of buying G502 but I read that this mouse can have some latency problem (game stuttering) at polling rate of 1000hz and that button after some time tend to become double click. Opinions?


----------



## LocutusH

Had no such problems in my 2 years using it.


----------



## SteelBox

Today ordered G502 (very good price) but I am a little worried about scroll wheel. I read some user reviews that say that scroll wheel is super sensitive in FPS games. I know that there were many discussion about that, but I haven`t pay attention to that until now. Will I need lot of time to get used to it? Is it a big problem?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Today ordered G502 (very good price) but I am a little worried about scroll wheel. I read some user reviews that say that scroll wheel is super sensitive in FPS games. I know that there were many discussion about that, but I haven`t pay attention to that until now. Will I need lot of time to get used to it? Is it a big problem?


The scroll wheel has two settings selected via a switch by the wheel ... one setting is completely smooth with no "notches" or "bumps" as you scroll the wheel ... and the other setting introduces "notches" in the turn of the wheel ...

I use the setting with notches in the wheel motion as the smooth setting is just way to hard to control ...

Either way, I don't think you'll have any issue; great mouse ... going to buy a second one for my laptop eventually and if/when my Gigabyte Force M7 breaks ...


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> The scroll wheel has two settings selected via a switch by the wheel ... one setting is completely smooth with no "notches" or "bumps" as you scroll the wheel ... and the other setting introduces "notches" in the turn of the wheel ...
> 
> I use the setting with notches in the wheel motion as the smooth setting is just way to hard to control ...
> 
> Either way, I don't think you'll have any issue; great mouse ... going to buy a second one for my laptop eventually and if/when my Gigabyte Force M7 breaks ...


Good to hear, will it be good for a large hands - palm grip, sniper button won`t be a problem? Before this one I had a roccat tyon and it was the best ergonomic mouse I ever had....


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Good to hear, will it be good for a large hands - palm grip, sniper button won`t be a problem? Before this one I had a roccat tyon and it was the best ergonomic mouse I ever had....


For myself, playing both palm and claw at times, I have zero issues with the 502 ... my hands are not large nor small but pretty average and it's a perfect fit. Not sure what to say about the sniper button as I have that disabled on mine and have honestly never even thought about it or noticed it. LOL ...

Great mouse; what did you pay and where did you get it? I'm always hunting for a sweet deal on my second one ...


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> For myself, playing both palm and claw at times, I have zero issues with the 502 ... my hands are not large nor small but pretty average and it's a perfect fit. Not sure what to say about the sniper button as I have that disabled on mine and have honestly never even thought about it or noticed it. LOL ...
> 
> Great mouse; what did you pay and where did you get it? I'm always hunting for a sweet deal on my second one ...


Amazon.de

44€

I think that deal is still active.


----------

